# Réchauffement climatique



## al02 (10 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Avez-vous regardé hier l'émission "des Racines et des Ailes" sur FR3 ?

Le reportage sur l'évolution prévisible du climat : élévation de la température moyenne de plus 6°C en 2050 *fait froid dans le dos !*


----------



## al02 (10 Février 2005)

Et en plus, tout le monde s'en fout !

Viendez pas vous plaindre


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

bah non personne s'en fout

mais que veux-tu, on est de grands pervers on aime danser sur un volcan


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, tout le monde s'en fout !
> 
> Viendez pas vous plaindre




Tout ce que j'ai à dire à propos du changement climatique, c'est qu'il faut un peu de culture et d'histoire du climat depuis 100.000 ans ! (cf les bouquins de Leroy-Ladurie)


----------



## Zyrol (10 Février 2005)

Mais non, on s'en fout pas, mais je pense qu'il faut se mettre dans la tete que tant que le politique s'en foutent, le monde se rechauffera....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

L'essentiel est qu'il y ait encore des frigos pour mettre nos bière ?

Non, totu le monde ne s'en fout pas, tout le monde est aveuglé par l'optimisme scientiste qui veut que l'on finira bien par trouver une solution...
En attendant, le discours publicitaire nous dit qu'il nous faut un 4x4 pour aller chercher notre baguette de pain et qu'au dessous de 20 et au dessus de 22 degrés il nous faut un climatiseur...

C'est une question à laquelle je me suis sensibilisé, mais lorsque lors d'une réunion d'information avec un élu écologiste je me suis vu dire que "le papier, on peut le dépenser comme on veut, c'est renouvelable" (lAmazonie sera contente de cette nouvelle) je me dis que le relais de la conscientisation progressive est loin de se faire...

Et les travaux sur les variations climatiques sont certes réels mais il est prouvé que l'indiustrialisation a accelléré le mouvement.
Les experts parlent d'un "ajustement naturel", soit maladies, épidémies, desertifications pour que Dame nature rétablisse l'équilibre...

En attendant, s'il fallait être 100 % écolo-compliant personne d'entre nous n'aurrait un mac...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Février 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec zyrol, tant que ceux qui controlent le monde se décideront à faire autre chose que des sommets qui n'avancent pour la plupart à rien tout ça  pour se donner bonne conscience , on avancera pas.....Il faudrait aussi avoir le courage de pénaliser les entreprises qui polluent trop, et qu chacun accepte de renoncer à son confort individuel, mais ça, personne ne veut en entendre parler ( on est tous dans ce cas là ) Or imaginez quand, dans 10 ans, 1 milliards de chinois auront chacun leur voiture !


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> (...)élévation de la température moyenne de plus 6°C en 2050 *fait froid dans le dos !*


Ca fait chaud plutôt non ?   

non, sérieusement, le problème c'est peut-être que les gens qui ne s'en foutent pas sont d'une bien faible influence... et bien trop peu nombreux aussi certes...
Peut-être faudrait-il que ce genre de problème écologique fasse plus partie de l'éducation de gens...

J'en sais rien en tout cas... Peut-être aussi que je m'avance un peu sur un domaine que je dois moi même avouer connaître peu, ou mal...

Enfin je crois que chacun a encore une vraie prise de conscience a faire... Et pour ca, c'est vrai, il faudrait arrêter de nous rabâcher des conneries aux TF1 divers et d'été autant que variés mais c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> on est de grands pervers on aime danser sur un volcan



Tu viens à l'AES toi ?


----------



## al02 (10 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec zyrol, tant que ceux qui controlent le monde se décideront à faire autre chose que des sommets qui n'avancent pour la plupart à rien tout ça  pour se donner bonne conscience , on avancera pas.....Il faudrait aussi avoir le courage de pénaliser les entreprises qui polluent trop, et qu chacun accepte de renoncer à son confort individuel, mais ça, personne ne veut en entendre parler ( on est tous dans ce cas là ) Or imaginez quand, dans 10 ans, 1 milliards de chinois auront chacun leur voiture !



De toute façon, d'après les spécialistes !, même si on arrêtait maintenant de polluer et d'émettre des gaz à effets de serre, il est déjà trop tard et le climat va se réchauffer inéluctablement. Il faudra des dizaines d'années et même un siècle pour revenir à la normale !


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

mmhhh, t'arrives a imaginer plus de manteau super gros a porter... que des Tshirts 

I wanna live in Phoenix :love:


----------



## al02 (10 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Or imaginez quand, dans 10 ans, 1 milliard de chinois auront chacun leur voiture !


Et moi et moi et moi et moi !! (Dutronc la joie)    :love:


----------



## al02 (10 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> I wanna live in Phoenix :love:



Phoenix en Aride Zona ?


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Phoenix en Aride Zona ?


 Ouais! Sortir de ma voiture climatisee pour aller dans ma maison climatisee ou au mall qui balance de la vapeur d'eau quand tu es sur le parking et climatisee a l'interieur :love:

Serieusement un petit lac au milieu du desert avec de l'herbe super verte... J'ai jamais vu de la pelouse aussi verte!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Pour élever le débat, il paraît que le pet et l'éructation des vaches ne sont pas pour rien dans l'émission de gaz carboniques et le réchauffement climatiques... Il est urgent d'immoler les survivantes de la vache folle !


----------



## alan.a (10 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, on s'en fout pas, mais je pense qu'il faut se mettre dans la tete que tant que le politique s'en foutent, le monde se rechauffera....



Il me semble qu'au lieu d'attendre benoîtement un hypothétique changement des institutions, c'est à chacun de se prendre en main.

Ne rien faire parce que le voisin ne fait rien, ce n'est pas un bon argument.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'au lieu d'attendre benoîtement un hypothétique changement des institutions, c'est à chacun de se prendre en main.
> 
> Ne rien faire parce que le voisin ne fait rien, ce n'est pas un bon argument.



ça m'aurait étonné qu'il ne ramène pas sa fraise BIO lui !!!!!! 

Vraiment je conchie les écolos.


----------



## alan.a (10 Février 2005)

Je me suis retenu un moment quand même


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Certes...

En tout cas tu ne polémiques pas, deux conclusions.

1 -  Tu n'es pas un gland, c'est étonnant pour un écolo mais bon....

2 - Tu n'es pas un sujet interessant pour moi...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça m'aurait étonné qu'il ne ramène pas sa fraise BIO lui !!!!!!
> 
> Vraiment je conchie les écolos.



Redis-le à tes arrière-petis enfants...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Redis-le à tes arrière-petis enfants...



malheureusement y a peu de chances pour que je leur cause...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, on s'en fout pas, mais je pense qu'il faut se mettre dans la tete que tant que le politique s'en foutent, le monde se rechauffera....



Q'autant plus que les États Unis, responsables du quart de l'émission mondiale de gaz carbonique, refusent de ratifier les accords de Kyoto et font la sourde oreille, la maison blanche préfèrant favoriser l'industrie, notamment pétrolière.

Ceci dit, hum, ce ne sont pas les seuls.
Nombre de pays en développement n'acceptent pas qu'on les montre du doigt  rétorquant que les pays riches leurs transmettent leurs technologies plus avancées et moins poluantes (ce que bien sûr ils ne font pas).

Pour rester chez nous, la France, même si elle a ratifié le protocole, traine les pieds... comme les autres...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Q'autant plus que les États Unis, responsables du quart de l'émission mondiale de gaz carbonique, refusent de ratifier les accords de Kyoto et font la sourde oreille, la maison blanche préfèrant favoriser l'industrie, notamment pétrolière.
> 
> Ceci dit, hum, ce ne sont pas les seuls.
> Nombre de pays en développement n'acceptent pas qu'on les montre du doigt rétorquant que les pays riches leurs transmettent leurs technologies plus avancées et moins poluantes (ce que bien sûr ils ne font pas).
> ...



Faut choisir ton camp kiki !!!

Va voir quelques pays style népal, bengladesh, inde et autre (trés nombreux...), et tu vas comprendre ce que c'est la polution, et ce que c'est des politiques qui s'en foutent...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester chez nous, la France, même si elle a ratifié le protocole, traine les pieds... comme les autres...



On traine les pieds loin devant.


----------



## alan.a (10 Février 2005)

C'est du vent tous ces accords, en plus ça consomme bcp de papier et de gobelets en plastique !!! 
Avant que le moindre truc ne bouge de ce côté là, le Tagine aux légumes sera devenu le nouveau plat local à Reykjavik !!

Une seule solution, comme le disait la célèbre chanson :

" Prends prends toi z'en main, c'est ton destin"


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment je conchie les écolos.



Tu peux conchier les écolos, qui sont de toutes façons politisés, mais je trouve qu'il ne faut pas se foutre de l'environnement. Géographe de formation je me suis spécialisé en environnement, avec comme prof un des spécialistes de  l'écologie politique. Et aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas 36 solutions, soit on choisit le pétrole et ses dérivés et on pollue tout en affaiblissant les ressources naturelles bah oui un jour il n'y en aura plus...) soit le nucléaire qui est en lui même non polluant, mais aujourd'hui on ne sait pas quoi faire de ses déchets (qui eux restent dangereux). 9a c'est pour le côté choix. Les Etats Unis ont choisi, ils veulent polluer ayant rejetté les accords de Kyoto, on ne parle même plus des puits de carbone (échange pollution avec pays sous développé). Le climat augmente de 0,5 ° c par an.
Mais il n'y a pas que ça, pensez à toutes les bonnes choses qu'il y a dans votre assiette et dites merci Monsieur Monsanto...


----------



## yoffy (10 Février 2005)

En France , beaucoup d'écolos roulent au Diésel...!?


----------



## al02 (10 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avant que le moindre truc ne bouge de ce côté là, le Tagine aux légumes sera devenu le nouveau plat local à Reykjavik !!


C'est bien ce qui va se passer !       :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> En France , beaucoup d'écolos roulent au Diésel...!?



Moi j'suis pas écolo, et je roule au diesel.

Na.

Par contre, en attendant de pouvoir acheter allemand, je suis un farouche défenseur de la voiture Française...


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> En France , beaucoup d'écolos roulent au Diésel...!?



C'est normal il n' y a plus que ça et Vive le hdi, dci, tdci, tddi et autres. En octobre je devais changer de voiture et bien j'ai eu du mal à trouver une essence d'occasion. En plus, les primes au GPL vont bientôt s'envoler


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pour élever le débat, il paraît que le pet et l'éructation des vaches ne sont pas pour rien dans l'émission de gaz carboniques et le réchauffement climatiques... Il est urgent d'immoler les survivantes de la vache folle !



C'est pas du gaz carbonique (enfin pour les pets), c'est du méthane mais qui est aussi un gaz à effet de serre


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

On s'en cague...

Quel joli jeu de mot pourri !

NOn ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> Le climat augmente de 0,5 ° c par an.



Oui, bon, enfin, il ne faut quand même pas se laisser emporter par le vent de l'histoire : 0,5°C par an, ça fait quand même beaucoup : à ce rythme, les petits jeunes d'ici seraient incinérés dès leur retraite !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

C'est exact, arrachons les testicules de ce branle musard !!!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en cague...
> 
> Quel joli jeu de mot pourri !
> 
> NOn ?


Quel que soit le thread et le sujet, on se refait pas hein Sonny ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avant que le moindre truc ne bouge de ce côté là, le Tagine aux légumes sera devenu le nouveau plat local à Reykjavik !!



une bien belle phrase : s'il y en a qui cherchent des signatures, à mon avis ils feraient bien de regarder chez Alan


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

c'est pourtant un des chiffres scientifiquement "prouvé", car évidemment cela dépend de modèles informatiques, et ces modèles sont conçus par des hommes et donc par forcément fiables, surtout si ils tournent sous windaube...(désolé, je sors)


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourtant un des chiffres scientifiquement "prouvé", car évidemment cela dépend de modèles informatiques, et ces modèles sont conçus par des hommes et donc par forcément fiables, surtout si ils tournent sous windaube...(désolé, je sors)



Arrete un peu fils du désert...

Les gens sérieux utilisent windows..


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, arrachons les testicules de ce branle musard !!!



Si ça le fait péter, tu seras encore responsable d'une augmentation de l'effet de serre.


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrete un peu fils du désert...
> 
> Les gens sérieux utilisent windows..



c'est bien pour ça que je suis sous mac


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, arrachons les testicules de ce branle musard !!!



j'aimerais bien les garder encore un petit peu, on s'est jamais, histoire de peupler ce monde après le réchauffement climatique


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux conchier les écolos, qui sont de toutes façons politisés, mais je trouve qu'il ne faut pas se foutre de l'environnement. Géographe de formation je me suis spécialisé en environnement, avec comme prof un des spécialistes de  l'écologie politique. Et aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas 36 solutions, soit on choisit le pétrole et ses dérivés et on pollue tout en affaiblissant les ressources naturelles bah oui un jour il n'y en aura plus...) soit le nucléaire qui est en lui même non polluant, mais aujourd'hui on ne sait pas quoi faire de ses déchets (qui eux restent dangereux). 9a c'est pour le côté choix. Les Etats Unis ont choisi, ils veulent polluer ayant rejetté les accords de Kyoto, on ne parle même plus des puits de carbone (échange pollution avec pays sous développé). Le climat augmente de 0,5 ° c par an.
> Mais il n'y a pas que ça, pensez à toutes les bonnes choses qu'il y a dans votre assiette et dites merci Monsieur Monsanto...



Je recommence ma belle théorie sur les ressources naturelles   

En français "le climat augmente de 0,5° par an" qu'est ce que cela veut dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je recommence ma belle théorie sur les ressources naturelles
> 
> En français "le climat augmente de 0,5° par an" qu'est ce que cela veut dire ?



Que le Pastis 51 va connaitre une inflation.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourtant un des chiffres scientifiquement "prouvé", car évidemment cela dépend de modèles informatiques, et ces modèles sont conçus par des hommes et donc par forcément fiables, surtout si ils tournent sous windaube...(désolé, je sors)



"scientifiquement prouvé"


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourtant un des chiffres scientifiquement "prouvé", car évidemment cela dépend de modèles informatiques, et ces modèles sont conçus par des hommes et donc par forcément fiables, surtout si ils tournent sous windaube...(désolé, je sors)



Sans vouloir te vexer, tu n'as pas du bien lire : aucun modèle ne prévoit 0,5°C d'augmentation par an. Les dits modèles, sans préjuger de leur exactitude, prévoient une augmentation de 1,5°c à 6 ou 7°C (ça évolue tout le temps comme les modèles) d'ici 2100, ce qui fait entre 0,015 et 0,07°C par an, soit un ordre de grandeur en dessous des 0,5°C que tu annonces.


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

que la température moyenne de la terre se réchauffe de 0,5 degrés celcius tous les 10 ans, je crois


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Que le Pastis 51 va connaitre une inflation.



Oui mais lui il avait déjà subi un refroidissement : annoncé à 51, on le retouvait tout juste à 45°C   Et certains ont même tendance à lui faire subir des glaciations.


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

Bon, mes souvenirs étaient un peu trop lointains, alors voilà, la température moyenne de l'air au niveau du sol est considérée comme ayant augmenté de 0,6 °C ± 0,2 °C depuis le début du siècle. Cette courbe permet aussi de constater que les années les plus chaudes du XXè siècle sont toutes très récentes.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> que la température moyenne de la terre se réchauffe de 0,5 degrés celcius tous les 10 ans, je crois



là, c'est plus raisonnable : 1 an c'est pas tout à fait pareil que 10 ans, tu t'en rendras compte avec l'âge   

De plus, sans nier du tout l'intérêt de ces modèles et des simulations qu'ils permettent, il faut éviter de revenir à l'attitude "scientiste" du XIXème en croyant que la science sait tout (même si c'est plutôt à notre époque pour prévoir des catastrophes qu'à prévoir des progrés grandioses comme au XIXème). Les modèles sont plausibles (on se croirait de nouveau dans l'énigme sacrée) mais pas du tout sûr scientifiquement parlant : on ne sait déjà pas prévoir déterminer exactement ce qui se passe dans une casserole posée sur le feu, alors pour gérer le bordel thermique que représente l'atmosphère couplée avec l'océan, tout ce qu'on sait, c'est aligner des simplifications les unes derrière les autres en espérant qu'on n'élimine pas de phénomènes plus importants que ceux qu'on garde.


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

voilà un petit graph


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2904&stc=1


En plus il faut prendre en considération les risques d'erreurs lié à la durée de la période


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> là, c'est plus raisonnable : 1 an c'est pas tout à fait pareil que 10 ans, tu t'en rendras compte avec l'âge
> 
> De plus, sans nier du tout l'intérêt de ces modèles et des simulations qu'ils permettent, il faut éviter de revenir à l'attitude "scientiste" du XIXème en croyant que la science sait tout (même si c'est plutôt à notre époque pour prévoir des catastrophes qu'à prévoir des progrés grandioses comme au XIXème). Les modèles sont plausibles (on se croirait de nouveau dans l'énigme sacrée) mais pas du tout sûr scientifiquement parlant : on ne sait déjà pas prévoir déterminer exactement ce qui se passe dans une casserole posée sur le feu, alors pour gérer le bordel thermique que représente l'atmosphère couplée avec l'océan, tout ce qu'on sait, c'est aligner des simplifications les unes derrière les autres en espérant qu'on n'élimine pas de phénomènes plus importants que ceux qu'on garde.



Ni de raisonner comme si la technique se figeait aujourd'hui


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> là, c'est plus raisonnable : 1 an c'est pas tout à fait pareil que 10 ans, tu t'en rendras compte avec l'âge
> 
> De plus, sans nier du tout l'intérêt de ces modèles et des simulations qu'ils permettent, il faut éviter de revenir à l'attitude "scientiste" du XIXème en croyant que la science sait tout (même si c'est plutôt à notre époque pour prévoir des catastrophes qu'à prévoir des progrés grandioses comme au XIXème). Les modèles sont plausibles (on se croirait de nouveau dans l'énigme sacrée) mais pas du tout sûr scientifiquement parlant : on ne sait déjà pas prévoir déterminer exactement ce qui se passe dans une casserole posée sur le feu, alors pour gérer le bordel thermique que représente l'atmosphère couplée avec l'océan, tout ce qu'on sait, c'est aligner des simplifications les unes derrière les autres en espérant qu'on n'élimine pas de phénomènes plus importants que ceux qu'on garde.



tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est pourquoi peut-être je suis resté dans les sciences dites molles (les sciences sociales) et aujourd'hui je m'occupe de la gestion des déchets ménagers


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

ibox a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mes souvenirs étaient un peu trop lointains, alors voilà, la température moyenne de l'air au niveau du sol est considérée comme ayant augmenté de 0,6 °C ± 0,2 °C depuis le début du siècle. Cette courbe permet aussi de constater que les années les plus chaudes du XXè siècle sont toutes très récentes.



Là tu passes à 1°C tous les 100 ans, ça va finir par plus chauffer   mais bon c'est vrai que ce sont les estimations les plus couramment admises et que pour le XXe siècle, les modèles voient entre le double et 10 fois plus.

le fait qu'on ait les années les plus chaudes groupées dans la période récente n'a qu'une pertinence statistique très limitée : la variabilité annuelle est très élevée. Enfin, il n'est pas évident de mesurer la température, surtout une température "globale" pour la terre, et encore moins évident de mesurer la température qu'il faisait il y a 100 ans. Donc, autant ces "prévisions" sont intéressantes, autant il ne faut pas les confondre avec les prévisions des éclipses qui, elles, sont nettement plus "exactes".


----------



## ibox (10 Février 2005)

Bon si ce sujet vous intéresse, voilà  "Les conséquences du réchauffement 2 à 6°C d?ici 2100 : c?est l'accroissement de la température moyenne prévu par les experts en fonction des différents scénarios. Les risques de sécheresse, de tempêtes, d?érosion et d?inondations devraient s'accroître. Le niveau de la mer pourrait monter jusqu?à 1 m, à la suite de la fonte des glaciers et à la dilatation de l?océan, noyant certaines îles et zones côtières. Obligeant des dizaines de millions de personnes à migrer. Un changement brutal du climat menacerait les forêts et ressources en eau douce, notamment en Europe. Il pourrait occasionner un fort impact sur la santé, notamment chez les personnes âgées, et un stress thermique chez le bétail et dans la faune."texte tiré de ce site sur l'expo climax

http://www.cite-sciences.fr/francais/ala_cite/expo/tempo/planete/climax/comprendre.php


----------



## al02 (11 Février 2005)

Voir *ici* :

De plus le webmaster a de l'humour et c'est fait sur Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Je viens de découvrir ce thread, et de me fader les trois pages d'un coup.

Ma conclusion, c'est que, S.B. de PACA excepté, tout le monde oublie des données essentielles : le réchauffement climatique, même aggravé par l'homme, est un phénomène naturel, qui, si, dans les proportions annoncées par les alarmistes de service, il présentait un réel danger pour l'humanité, eh bien, mes bons messieurs, nous ne serions pas là pour en parler.

En effet, à des époques ou l'humanité naissante était loin de disposer des moyens dont nous disposons aujourd'hui, elle à trouvé le moyen de survivre à des réchauffements autrements plus importants que celui annoncé. 

Demandez à Sonny ou se trouve Terra Amata, il vous répondra, selon son humeur, "va ch...", ou bien, "sur les hauteurs de Nice, à environ 50 m d'altitude". Il y a 450 000 ans, c'était une plage au bord de la méditérranée ou des "homo erectus" établissaient leur campement d'été. Il devait y avoir, en ces temps, autant de glace au pole nord que dans mon frigo, mais guère plus, et pourtant nous sommes toujours là.

Donc, faire ce qu'il faut pour ne pas aggraver la situation, d'accord, mais de grâce, messieurs les inquiets, cessez de nous annoncer la fin du monde pour cette semaine, on y est pas encore.

Sorry pour ces lignes sérieuses, je retourne maintenant à mes délires habituels.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

De là à dire qu'il faut contunuer à polluer et détruire éhoontéement il y a un pas à ne pas franchir tant que l'on a pas trouvé de planète de secours...
Quand l'air devient irrespirable, il y a quand même des questions à se poser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire qu'il faut contunuer à polluer et détruire éhoontéement il y a un pas à ne pas franchir tant que l'on a pas trouvé de planète de secours...
> Quand l'air devient irrespirable, il y a quand même des questions à se poser...



Relis donc mon dernier paragraphe, notament, le début


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Certes, mais assurer la survie de quelques tribus parsemées et celle de 6 milliards d'individus c'est pas la même chose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais assurer la survie de quelques tribus parsemées et celle de 6 milliards d'individus c'est pas la même chose...



Qué 6 milliards ? On assure la survie qu'à partir de "PDG de multinationale", pas en dessous


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir ce thread, et de me fader les trois pages d'un coup.
> 
> Ma conclusion, c'est que, S.B. de PACA excepté, tout le monde oublie des données essentielles : le réchauffement climatique, même aggravé par l'homme, est un phénomène naturel, qui, si, dans les proportions annoncées par les alarmistes de service, il présentait un réel danger pour l'humanité, eh bien, mes bons messieurs, nous ne serions pas là pour en parler.
> 
> ...




C'est ce que j'ai précisé au début de ce sujet...relire Leroy-Ladurie !!!! et avoir un peu d'histoire climatique, ca ne fait pas de mal.....et puis relisez les prévisions démographiques des années 70/80, elles font rigoler si on les compare à celles d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire qu'il faut contunuer à polluer et détruire éhoontéement il y a un pas à ne pas franchir tant que l'on a pas trouvé de planète de secours...


ferais-tu parti de ceux qui après avoir détruit la Terre, s'empresseront d'aller tuer les autres planètes ?
Au moins tu as l'avantage d'attendre d'avoir trouvé ta prochaine victime pour tuer la première...


----------



## al02 (11 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'ai précisé au début de ce sujet...relire Leroy-Ladurie !!!! et avoir un peu d'histoire climatique, ca ne fait pas de mal.....et puis relisez les prévisions démographiques des années 70/80, elles font rigoler si on les compare à celles d'aujourd'hui !



Et que dit en résumé Leroy-Ladurie ? Faut-il ou non s'inquiéter pour l'avenir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et que dit en résumé Leroy-Ladurie ? Faut-il ou non s'inquiéter pour l'avenir ?



Ca peut toujours servir, si je m'insurge contre les excès de catastrophismes, je reste tout de même partisant de cesser de prendre la planète pour une poubelle, un p'tit peu d'inquiétude peut rendre prudent.


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et que dit en résumé Leroy-Ladurie ? Faut-il ou non s'inquiéter pour l'avenir ?



Ca permet un peu de prendre un peu de recul par rapport a toutes ces annonces catastrophiques climatiques !
Cela apporte une reflexion critique !
Renseignes toi aussi sur les previsions demographiques q'on faisait dans les années 70/80 : tu t'apercois qu'on a dit beaucoup de betises quand on les compare a la situation actuelle ! bref soyons critique vis a vis de ces previsions et ne prenoms pas pour autant la terre pour une poubelle !


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ca permet un peu de prendre un peu de recul par rapport a toutes ces annonces catastrophiques climatiques !
> Cela apporte une reflexion critique !
> Renseignes toi aussi sur les previsions demographiques q'on faisait dans les années 70/80 : tu t'apercois qu'on a dit beaucoup de betises quand on les compare a la situation actuelle ! bref soyons critique vis a vis de ces previsions et ne prenoms pas pour autant la terre pour une poubelle !



c'est pas s'inscrivant contre des prévisions catrastrophiques qu'on fait preuve de recui ou de quelconque reflexion critique... 
l'histoire du climat montre qu'il y a eu des périodes inquitétantes dans le passé, que des facteurs non entropiques peuvent déregler beaucoup de choses, mais les prévisions catastrophiques aujourd'hui intègrent aussi ces aspects, car ce qui est inquiète aujourd'hui, c'est la dynamique des concentrations de C02 et les évolutions trop rapides. Et quand on sait que les concentrations en CO2 ont une très forte inertie.

Les incertitudes sont très grandes. L'UE va bientôt se doter d'une stratégie post-kyoto, avec objectif  moyen et long terme (2020 et 2050). Quand on dit stratégie, on parle juste de se mettre d'accord sur un objectif sans pour autant savoir comment y parvenir (comme d'hab).  

Bref, les chiffres, afin de stabiliser la hausse de température à +2° en 2050, tourne entre 60 et 80% de réductions des émissions de la part des pays actuellement industrialisés, et 15 à 50% pour les pays en voie de développement. 

La seule certitude: le réchauffement sera au dessus de 2°


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ccar ce qui est inquiète aujourd'hui, c'est la dynamique des concentrations de C02 et les évolutions trop rapides. Et quand on sait que les concentrations en CO2 ont une très forte inertie.



Encore une info basée sur des statistiques faussées par le manque de recul, il y a eu dans l'histoire de la planète des épisodes ou la concentration en gaz à effet de serre a évoluées rapidement, dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Les données paléontologiques l'attestent, mais ne sont pas prises en compte par les experts. Il est vrai qu'une partie de ces variations rapides sont associées à des épisodes catastrophiques, mais ce n'est pas le cas de la totalité.

Ceci étant dit, "bis repetita placent", réagir contre les excès d'un point de vue ne signifie nullement approuver les excès de son opposé. Je pense qu'il faut adopter une conduite raisonnable et responsable, respectant scrupuleusement le droit des générations futures, en fait, ici comme ailleurs, le problème, ce sont les extrémistes de tous bords, qui dogmatisent des positions au départ raisonnables.

'tain, c'est moi qu'ai pondu ça ?


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faut adopter une conduite raisonnable et responsable, respectant scrupuleusement le droit des générations futures, en fait, ici comme ailleurs, le problème, ce sont les extrémistes de tous bords, qui dogmatisent des positions au départ raisonnables.



ba oui, forcément, mais on tourne de toutes façons en rond, étant donné que le responsable s'évalue en fonctions des conséquences possibles des actes.

réduire de 50% ou de 80%, ça n'est pas du tout la même chose. Tu la places comment, ta conduite raisonnable, responsable..?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba oui, forcément, mais on tourne de toutes façons en rond, étant donné que le responsable s'évalue en fonctions des conséquences possibles des actes.
> 
> réduire de 50% ou de 80%, ça n'est pas du tout la même chose. Tu la places comment, ta conduite raisonnable, responsable..?



Dans la recherche d'alternatives, de toute façon, soit nous réduisons tout de suite de 50 ou 80%, soit nous réduisons de 100% à court terme, les combustibles fossiles n'étant pas inépuisable.


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et que dit en résumé Leroy-Ladurie ? Faut-il ou non s'inquiéter pour l'avenir ?



Leroy-Ladurie (qui a d'ailleurs sorti récemment le premier tome d'un nouveau bouquin sur l'histoire du climat) a la sagesse de faire ce qu'il sait faire : il fait l'histoire du climat, donc il étudie son passé, pas son avenir.


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> La seule certitude: le réchauffement sera au dessus de 2°



Il n'y a aucune certitude, il y a de très fortes probabilités : la dynamique de l'amosphère n'est pas une science exacte, bien loin s'en faut. Et Des événements peuvent survenir qui changent dans un sens ou dans l'autre les tendances.

Par aillerus, il n'est pas indispensable de parler de catastrophe pour éviter de gaspiller de l'énergie. Plus précisément, il ne devrait pas ête indispensable de le faire. Et il n'est pas très sain (je ne parle pas du tout pour toi, mais de manière générale) de vouloir à tout prix embarquer les scientifiques dans des barques qui ne sont pas les leurs. Je ne veux pas dire par là que les scientifiques ne doivent pas se prononcer, ou qu'on ne doit pas faire référence à leurs avis. Mais transformer les conjectures en lois fondamentales de la nature n'est pas une attitude scientifique d'une part, et d'autre part, à mon avis, une facilité dangereuse : si ce qu'on annonce comme sûr ne se produit pas, quelle sera la réaction ? Il ne faut pas longtemps pour décrédibiliser une idée, fut-elle excellente, si on la vante pour des mauvaises raisons, ou même pour simplement des raisons qui s'avèrent inexactes.

Il y a 30 ans, en France, on a voulu dynamiser l'énergie solaire sans trop prendre de gants : on en a un peu trop fait, exagéré les bienfaits, négligé la qualité. Désillusion sur ce qu'on faisait miroiter couplée à la baisse du prix du pétrole : le retour du bâton a été sanglant. Il a fallu ramer 20 ans pour avoir à nouveau une dynamique possible et les moyens d'y répondre.


Camus disait en substance que la fin ne justifie pas les moyens. Je suis assez d'accord.


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Leroy-Ladurie (qui a d'ailleurs sorti récemment le premier tome d'un nouveau bouquin sur l'histoire du climat) a la sagesse de faire ce qu'il sait faire : il fait l'histoire du climat, donc il étudie son passé, pas son avenir.



tu connais j'imagine tres bien cette phrase : pour savoir où l'on va, il est mieux de savoir d'où l'on vient !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 30 ans, en France, on a voulu dynamiser l'énergie solaire sans trop prendre de gants : on en a un peu trop fait, exagéré les bienfaits, négligé la qualité. Désillusion sur ce qu'on faisait *miroiter* couplée à la baisse du prix du pétrole : le retour du bâton a été sanglant. Il a fallu ramer 20 ans pour avoir à nouveau une dynamique possible et les moyens d'y répondre.




"Miroiter", dans ce contexte précis, c'est le mot !


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tu connais j'imagine tres bien cette phrase : pour savoir où l'on va, il est mieux de savoir d'où l'on vient !



absolument


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Miroiter", dans ce contexte précis, c'est le mot !



 

En tous cas aujourd'hui, le solaire, techniquement ça marche bien. Même si économiquement, ce n'est pas encore ça, mais de ce côté-là aussi il y a des progrés réguliers.


----------



## BlueVelvet (12 Février 2005)

Plus que de «réchauffement», il faudrait parler de «changement climatique», car pour de nombreux pays continentaux, sans littoral, c'est plutôt une montée des extrêmes: hivers courts mais plus froids, printemps et automne presque estivaux...

Bcp d'intervenants relativisent et je comprend qu'on refuse le catastrophisme, la Terre a connu d'autres crises climatiques.

Mais bon, le fait est que nous consommons trop et rejettons dans l'atmosphère des substances qui resterons persistentes pendant des décennies. Ca me semble incontestable et ca justifie d'y faire attention, même si certains tourneront toujours toute démarche personnelle en ridicule par un cynisme imbécile.

Perso je n'ai pas de voiture, par un choix que certains diront «écolo», mais c'est juste un choix. Je me débrouille avec les transports publics. On les dit souvent chers, mais il faut aussi compter ce que l'on économise à ne pas avoir cette carcasse de métal à garer, à assurer, à alimenter en essence, etc...! Là où je vis, en Suisse, il faut compter au moins 100 ¤ par mois rien que pour garer sa caisse (en ville). C'est un luxe, la bagnole! Et on devrait la taxer encore plus, en fonction de la consommation par exemple, ce serait juste.
Je m'étouffe de rage quand je vois cette mode des 4X4 en ville, machins monstrueux qui consomment au moins deux fois plus que les bagnoles ordinaires, qui pèsent des tonnes et pourquoi? Pour qu'une clique de crétins affirment leur virilité, ou que quelques pouffiasses s'imaginent une sécurité. Là on est dans le pur délire égoïste et le non sens environnemental.

Ceci dit, nous consommateurs devrions aussi être plus attentifs aux boîtes qui produisent nos gadgets favoris. La consommation électrique ou l'émission de CO2 devraient être des critères de choix d'un produit comme les autres - ca le devient un peu sur les écrans LCD, par exemple. Et la pression sur les firmes &#8211; Apple, au hasard, mal cotée sur ce point &#8211; devrait être plus forte.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

Gaffe aussi au pentium 4 bi-core


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

C'est cool, la Suisse, viens donc prendre les transports en commun à Paris, aux heures de pointe, ou on est tellement serrés qu'on fait tous les interstations en apnée. Si en plus ils nous ajoutent les occupants des 2 millions de bagnoles/jour qu'ils veulent virer, les rames vont exploser.

pis, les transports en communs, ça va bien quand t'as pas deux quintaux d'outillage à trimballer partout  avec toi (c'est un exemple entre autres), et que t'habites pas en pleine cambrousse avec trois bus par jour (1,5 dans chaque sens). Je travailles régulièrement sur Paris, des fois la journée entière, alors, je prend le bus, des fois la demi journée, alors, je prend la bagnole (pour aller à la gare, Paris, faut avoir une bagnole pliante si tu dois t'arreter) sinon, le voyage de la mi-journée, c'est "à pinces" because des bus en pleine journée ça serait pas rentable.

Et je te parles pas du client qui "doit absolument te voir à 10 H" sachant que le seul train qui te permettra d'être à l'heure est à 7h et t'oblige à glander deux heures avant ton rendez-vous.

En résumé, de nos jours, ne pas avoir de voiture est un luxe que peu peuvent se permettre, car de nos jours, pour beaucoup, cesser de conduire est la voie royale vers le statut de SDF.

En résumé, croire que des solutions ponctuelles sont de nature à règler le problème est complètement irréaliste. Seule une solution remettant en cause l'ensemble des règles de la société mondiale peut avoir un effet quelconque. La solution, ce n'est pas la "chasse aux 4x4" (ou toute autre action du genre), c'est l'éradication des "intérêts catégoriels" qui font qu'aucune solution globale ne peut intervenir.

Plus facile à dire qu'a faire. Voilà, vous avez voulu refaire le monde, ben c'est fait


----------



## BlueVelvet (13 Février 2005)

Tes «interstations en apnée», c'est pénible (et je te rassure, ça existe en petite échelle en Suisse dans les trains ou les bus), mais c'est juste le quotidien de la majorité des gens qui n'ont pas de bagnole.
Et comme la voiture deviendra de plus en plus chère, tu y viendras aussi.

Oui les déplacements sont plus difficiles, mais l'ère des égoïstes avec leur bagnole en transport individuel est finie. Bientôt.

il faudra t'y faire! Pour ma part, j'approuverai toute mesure qui pénalise la voiture, pour l'heure elle est payée par tous les contribuables &#8211; avec mes impôts je paie des routes que je n'utilise pas. Le jour où l'on fera vraiment payer aux automobilistes ce qu'ils coûtent, on pourra offrir de bons transports publics avec ces sous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Tes «interstations en apnée», c'est pénible (et je te rassure, ça existe en petite échelle en Suisse dans les trains ou les bus), mais c'est juste le quotidien de la majorité des gens qui n'ont pas de bagnole.
> Et comme la voiture deviendra de plus en plus chère, tu y viendras aussi.
> 
> Oui les déplacements sont plus difficiles, mais l'ère des égoïstes avec leur bagnole en transport individuel est finie. Bientôt.
> ...



En suisse, je ne sais pas, mais en France, non l'automobile rapporte à l'état bien plus qu'elle ne coute, et de toute façon, la politique serait de privatiser au maximum les transports en commun, ce qui fait que les lignes "non rentables" n'ont aucune chance d'être couvertes. quant aux routes, tu les utilises comme tout le monde, donc de ce coté, ... (A moins que les bus et cars ne soient "tous terrains" en Suisse).

Pour les égoïstes, là, j'en fais partie : lorsque je vais voir ma belle mère en famille (cinq dans la voiture), je préfère dépenser 60 ¤ pour arriver directement chez elle, que 250 ¤ pour être laché à plus de vingt bornes d'ou elle habite, à finir à pieds, car trop paumé pour etre desservi.

Il est clair que pour un citadin, il est plus facile d'être écologiste anti voiture que pour un campagnard du fin fond de la Correze.


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment je conchie les écolos.



Cela a sans doute un rapport avec le métier de *conchy*liculteur *?*    :affraid:


----------



## BlueVelvet (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En suisse, je ne sais pas, mais en France, non l'automobile rapporte à l'état bien plus qu'elle ne coute, et de toute façon, la politique serait de privatiser au maximum les transports en commun, ce qui fait que les lignes "non rentables" n'ont aucune chance d'être couvertes. quant aux routes, tu les utilises comme tout le monde, donc de ce coté, ... (A moins que les bus et cars ne soient "tous terrains" en Suisse).
> 
> Pour les égoïstes, là, j'en fais partie : lorsque je vais voir ma belle mère en famille (cinq dans la voiture), je préfère dépenser 60 ¤ pour arriver directement chez elle, que 250 ¤ pour être laché à plus de vingt bornes d'ou elle habite, à finir à pieds, car trop paumé pour etre desservi.
> 
> Il est clair que pour un citadin, il est plus facile d'être écologiste anti voiture que pour un campagnard du fin fond de la Correze.



Ben oui, mais c'est évidemment pour ça que les anti-voitures vivent en ville, c'est bien mon choix.

Je vis en ville parce que je n'ai pas de voiture et n'en veux pas, et pas le contraire. J'ai les inconvénients d'une ville moyenne, dealers chiants, police partout ou presque, cas sociaux.
J'accepte, car la ville me fournit ce dont j'ai besoin sans voiture. Il est évident que je ne pourrais pas vivre en campagne, j'aurais besoin d'une bagnole.

Question de choix. Je préfère me taper les inconvénients de la ville sans dépendre d'une carcasse de métal coûteuse que m'exiler dans une campagne rieuse où il faut griller du pétrole pour aller acheter une bouteille d'eau, sans parler de la belle-mère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais c'est évidemment pour ça que les anti-voitures vivent en ville, c'est bien mon choix.
> 
> Je vis en ville parce que je n'ai pas de voiture et n'en veux pas, et pas le contraire. J'ai les inconvénients d'une ville moyenne, dealers chiants, police partout ou presque, cas sociaux.
> J'accepte, car la ville me fournit ce dont j'ai besoin sans voiture. Il est évident que je ne pourrais pas vivre en campagne, j'aurais besoin d'une bagnole.
> ...



Ben si tout le monde suit ton raisonnement, elles vont pas tarder à crever la dalle, les villes !


----------



## BlueVelvet (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si tout le monde suit ton raisonnement, elles vont pas tarder à crever la dalle, les villes !



Heu, mal compris là? Toutes les villes, de France, de Norvège ou de Californie, cherchent à limiter l'emprise de la bagnole...?
Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. Il me semble que justement, la présence de la bagnole en ville risque de diminuer (à juste titre, à mon sens, mais je débat volontiers), non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Heu, mal compris là? Toutes les villes, de France, de Norvège ou de Californie, cherchent à limiter l'emprise de la bagnole...?
> Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire. Il me semble que justement, la présence de la bagnole en ville risque de diminuer (à juste titre, à mon sens, mais je débat volontiers), non?



Agriculture, élevage; toutes ces petites choses qui se font généralement à la campagne, ça devient quoi si tout le monde va vivre en ville pour pas avoir de bagnole ?


----------



## cassandre57 (17 Février 2005)

Voui, les loyers sont un peu plus chers en ville,
mais la différence est moindre que le coût de l'essence,
(sans parler de l'achat du permis et de la voiture...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Voui, les loyers sont un peu plus chers en ville,
> mais la différence est moindre que le coût de l'essence,
> (sans parler de l'achat du permis et de la voiture...)



Sans doute, mais le mien de permis, il à plus de trente ans au compteur, alors, pour ce qu'il cote à l'argus, je le garde, et je vis à la campagne.


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2005)

BlueVelvet a dit:
			
		

> Question de choix. Je préfère me taper les inconvénients de la ville sans dépendre d'une carcasse de métal coûteuse que m'exiler dans une campagne rieuse où il faut griller du pétrole pour aller acheter une bouteille d'eau, sans parler de la belle-mère.



Ton choix peut se comprendre (enfin quand il s'agit d'un choix : ce n'est pas forcément facile de choisir pour tout le monde). Mais le problème de griller du pétrole pour aller acheter une bouteille d'eau m'échappe un peu : même en Lozère d'où je suis originaire, c'est assez difficile de trouver un bled sans eau courante.   

Et question économie d'énergie, l'eau en bouteilles, c'est pas vraiment le pied !


----------



## Zyrol (17 Février 2005)

Moi pour economiser de l'énergie, je pédale pour faire marcher mon ... crash....


----------



## Zyrol (17 Février 2005)

Zut, j'ai déraillé....

je disais... pour faire marcher mon ibook !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Voui, les loyers sont un peu plus chers en ville,
> mais la différence est moindre que le coût de l'essence,
> (sans parler de l'achat du permis et de la voiture...)



Personnellement, je vis en ville (et sans loyer à payer, la maison est à ma femme   ). Mais il me semble assez difficile de faire des généralisations sur le ratio de coût effectif des logements entre ville et périurbain (parce que campagne, j'ai comme un doute   ). Je doute que les ratios soient identiques à Paris, Perpignan, Genève, Bruxelles, Limoges, etc., suivant qu'on veut un F2 ou un F6, etc.

À tort ou à raison, beaucoup de gens que je vois habiter ailleurs qu'en ville pensent avoir choisi cette solution pour deux raisons le plus souvent :
- pour des questions de coût : je suppose qu'ils ont un peu regardé la chose même s'il n'est pas toujours facile d'intégrer tous les coûts.
- pour avoir une maison plutôt qu'un appartement, en particulier pour les familles.

Pour pouvoir essayer de changer les choses, il vaut mieux essayer de bien comprendre les motivations des gens (qu'on soit d'accord ou pas) avant de les critiquer (ça permet d'argumenter les critiques avec des arguments qui peuvent être efficaces).

Pour ce qui est des transports en commun, je pense qu'il y a un effet de seuil : 
- dans une grande ville, le réseau peut être dense, les rotations assez fréquentes (et éventuellment les emmerdements en voiture suffisants   ) pour valider cette solution.
- dans une petite ville, c'est beaucoup plus difficile (par contre la marche à pied devient souvent une solution acceptable à titre individuel) : la perte de temps par rapport à la voiture joue sensiblement.

le même problème se pose pour les communes périurbaines pour peu que la densité générale soit faible : difficile de créer et maintenir un réseau efficace. Le fait que beaucoup de gens prennent la voiture pour lâcher un gosse à un endroit, un gosse à l'autre avant d'aller eux-même ailleurs doit également être pris en compte.

J'ai l'impression que seul un coût de transport indivduel beaucoup plus cher pourrait changer la donne rapidement. Sinon, il faut voir ça dans la durée, et peut-être dans une notion de transport collectif plus souple mais les problèmes de sécurité, etc. ne facilitent pas les choses.

Le problème semble simple mais les solutions ne sont peut-être pas si simples.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je vis en ville (et sans loyer à payer, la maison est à ma femme   ). Mais il me semble assez difficile de faire des généralisations sur le ratio de coût effectif des logements entre ville et périurbain (parce que campagne, j'ai comme un doute   ). Je doute que les ratios soient identiques à Paris, Perpignan, Genève, Bruxelles, Limoges, etc., suivant qu'on veut un F2 ou un F6, etc.
> 
> À tort ou à raison, beaucoup de gens que je vois habiter ailleurs qu'en ville pensent avoir choisi cette solution pour deux raisons le plus souvent :
> - pour des questions de coût : je suppose qu'ils ont un peu regardé la chose même s'il n'est pas toujours facile d'intégrer tous les coûts.
> ...



Un exemple simple : à Paris, l'ensemble du réseau de transports en communs est sursaturé, et aucune extention significative de sa capacité n'est envisageable. Alors, si on bannit les deux millions de voitures/jour, comment se déplacent leurs occupants ? Pour les réponses "bateau" que je sens venir, précisons tout de suite que le pourcentage de gens qui se déplacent sur Paris pour leur plaisir est négligeable l'immense majorité s'y rend sans avoir le choix. A titre d'exemple, pour le prix de la maison que je possède à la campagne proche (50 Km de Paris) et ou nous vivons à cinq dans un confort acceptable, sur Paris, je pourrais peut etre acheter une chambre de bonne, mais pas un studio.

Donc, supprimer les transports individuels revient à créer deux catégories de citoyens, les privilégiés, qui seuls pourront surlmonter les effets de la surinflation immobilière que provoquerait l'impossibilité de se déplacer, et une immense majorité de paupérisés par l'impossibilité de se rendre à un quelconque lieu de travail. 

N'objectez pas qu'on pourrait éparpiller les entreprises partout sur le territoire, ça reviendrait à remplacer chaque voiture particulière par deux ou trois semi remorques, je vois pas trop le bénéfice en termes de pollution.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> . A titre d'exemple, pour le prix de la maison que je possède à la campagne proche (50 Km de Paris) et ou nous vivons à cinq dans un confort acceptable, sur Paris, je pourrais peut etre acheter une chambre de bonne, mais pas un studio.




tout depend de la ville en question : chez moi le centre ville ne vaut plus un clou
la seule chose chere qui reste c'est la taxe d' habitations

les loyers et les proprietés autour de la ville eux ont explosé et meme dans la campagne profonde d'alsace le prix ne sont pas mieux abordable

j'habite en centre ville depuis 1ans et demi mais je l'ai deja habité dans le passé

chose bizarre , c'est quand j'habitais a l'exterieur ( 5/10 km maxi du centre ) que j'etais plus souvent en ville , là je vais me promener rarement et de toute façon des que je sort je prends un moyen de locomotion , le plus souvent le bus ou le taxi parce que prendre ma jolie voiture et me la retrouver toute cabossé ou rayé j'ai pas envie sans compter le temp fou pour trouver une place de parking 

ben oui la marche est bien belle et salutaire mais quand tu dois aller a l'opposé d'où tu te trouve , l'envie de marathon n'est pas toujours au rdv.

la voiture , pour moi, est quelque chose d'essentiel a la vie quotidienne, que tu habite donc en ville ou a la campagne et le trasport en comun ne sont pas toujours le mieux adapté, sans compter que ce bus polluent aussi enormement


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2005)

Je suis content d'arriver dans un thread qui parle d'un sujet qui me tient à coeur et qui a réussi à éviter de tomber dans une guerre de tranchée, ce qui est souvent arrivé avec les tentatives précédentes.

Le sujet de la voiture en ville est d'une très grande complexité. Pour ma part, je l'ai tout simplement résolu en me rendant en ville (loisir ou rdv de travail) en deux roues. J'ai tout d'abord utilisé ma moto, mais depuis quelques mois j'utilise le scooter de ma femme. 

Celui-ci consomme moitié moins que ma moto ( environ 2.7 l /  100 km) et possède un pot catalysé.
Je trouvais déjà ma moto plus pratique malgré la production de polluants annexes bien plus élevés (la production de CO2 équivalente à une petite citadine) dans le sens que mes trajets sont plus rapides, pas de consommation « inutile » à l'arrêt dans les bouchons, et demande bcp moins d'infrastructure routière et de parking qu'une voiture (lesquelles infrastructures produisent bcp de CO2 lors de la construction).

Je possède une voiture, mais celle-ci ne roule que pour des trajets en famille, les vacances, où pour des besoins utilitaires (courses, etc.) la majorité du temps en dehors de la ville (je vis à la campagne)

Je comprends tout à fait le besoin d'autonomie pour tout un chacun, et je regrette que la solution des 2 roues ne soit pas envisagée plus souvent. 
Les 2 roues modernes permettent tout à fait d'envisager de longs trajets, avec une bonne protection (donc costard cravate possible) et avec assez de rangement pour se déplacer avec pas mal de quincaillerie.
De plus, les 2 roues modernes ont vraiment amélioré leurs propulsion et sont bien moins polluants qu'auparavant.

Il faut aussi prendre en compte que produire un 2 roues demande une dépense énergétique bcp plus réduite que celle nécessaire à la production d'une voiture (je crois que voiture « consomme » 20 fois son poids final en matière première et 300 000 litres d'eau).

Donc même avec 0 km, une voiture (aussi écologique soit-elle) est déjà à l'origine d'une assez forte pollution.

Donc même si un 2 roues produit plus de polluant, je ne suis pas certain que le coût global de pollution (production, utilisation, infrastrures nécessaires, etc.) sur toute sa durée de vie lui soit forcément défavorable.

J'ai du mal à trouver des données qui englobent tout ça pour chaque type de véhicule.

Il y a un dernier intérêt, une sorte de sélection naturelle, qui fait qu'un usager de 2 roues a une durée de vie plus réduite...

Il y a par contre un effet pervers, si on n'y prend garde, c'est que ce mode de déplacement plus économe qui rend le déplacement plus attrayant peut provoquer une augmentation des kms. Je pollue moins, donc je peux rouler plus sans « rationaliser » un minimum mes trajets... au final plus d'intérêt.


La voiture est un sujet important pour la réduction du CO2, mais il ne faut pas pour autant se focaliser sur elle seule.

Les modes de chauffages (et de climatisation) sont aussi à la source de forte pollution.
Les principes de constructions ont très peu évolué et sont tjrs très polluants. Le béton est à l'origine de près de 12 % de la production de CO2 et consomme énormément d'eau. Sans compter que le béton n'est pas un matériau isolant efficace. Il demande donc plus d'énergie pour le chauffage, et les isolations pas laine de verre ou de roche sont aussi très consommatrice d'énergie à la production.

Il n'y a que très peu de réflexion globale de la part des architectes, les constructeurs et les particuliers sur les pollutions induites par la construction et l'utilisation de leur habitat.

Les lotissements qui fleurissent aux périphéries des villes sont des saloperies esthétiques, mais aussi énergiques.
Des solutions existent, mais ne sont jamais mises en avant. La maison « traditionnelle » (j'ai une autre idée de la tradition, mais bon) est tjrs majoritaire.

Bcp de mes amis connaissent ma maison (ossature bois, chauffage bois etc. mais pas encore de solaire  ), l'apprécie et reconnaissent s'y sentir bien, mais ils n'envisagent pas du tout ça pour eux, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
C'est peut-être encore un truc marginal, qui marque une différence, et il ne faut pas se faire remarquer... C'est sans compter les lotisseurs et les mairies qui voient svt ce type de construction d'un mauvais oeil.

Il y a aussi simplement notre alimentation. Manger des tomates au mois de décembre suppose que le fruit à pousser sous une serre surchauffée, ou qu'il vient de l'autre bout de la planète en avion-cargo ou camion, ce qui n'est pas terrible.

La production de CO2 est très diversifiée (bien plus que ce que j'ai évoqué ici), ce qui dans un sens n'est pas plus mal, car au lieu de vouloir tout réduire sur un unique domaine (la voiture), on peut déjà tenter d'agir en douceur sur bcp d'autres.




			
				cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> Voui, les loyers sont un peu plus chers en ville,
> mais la différence est moindre que le coût de l'essence,
> (sans parler de l'achat du permis et de la voiture...)



Pour ce qui est de l'opposition ville / campagne, ce n'est pas facile.

J'ai rapidement fait les comptes, maison + voiture (entretiens, crédit, assurance, essence) = 800 euros / mois
Combien coûte un 120 m2 en ville, avec jardin, même bcp plus petit que celui que j'ai actuellement ?
Si tu rajoutes à ça mes impôts locaux de 64 euros par an ... je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir payé aussi peu, même pour notre studio, quand nous étions en ville.

Je ne pense pas que choisir en ville et campagne se fasse sur des critères uniquement économiques, c'est fonction des goûts et des besoins de chacun.
Mais j'ai personnellement dans l'idée qu'habiter en ville coute plus cher, peut-être aussi parce que nous sommes 5 à la maison.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde, je prend le train en marche pour cause de pas le temps...
Bon le 2 roues c'est vrai que c'est tres pratique en milieux urbain et beaucoup moins polluant. J'hesite moi meme a en acheter un. Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est une experience non négligeable (professionnelle et personnelle) des centres de traumatologie... En 2 roues, quand ca tape,c'est toi qui prend directement, et a voir comment roulent certains automobilistes (en particulier en 4x4 vu qu'ils ne craignent rien) ca fait réfléchir.
Alors entre qqs gramme de CO2 et plus et risquer sa peau a chaque virage...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, je prend le train en marche pour cause de pas le temps...
> Bon le 2 roues c'est vrai que c'est tres pratique en milieux urbain et beaucoup moins polluant. J'hesite moi meme a en acheter un. Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est une experience non négligeable (professionnelle et personnelle) des centres de traumatologie... En 2 roues, quand ca tape,c'est toi qui prend directement, et a voir comment roulent certains automobilistes (en particulier en 4x4 vu qu'ils ne craignent rien) ca fait réfléchir.
> Alors entre qqs gramme de CO2 et plus et risquer sa peau a chaque virage...




tu m'as pris de vitesse : le 2 roues son devenus trop dangereux et j'ai eté la mere la plus heureuse de cette terre quand fifille a choisit autre que le scooter pour ses 14 ans et 16 ans....moi qui pourtant a connu le 2 roues depuis l'age de 6 ans !!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as pris de vitesse




Ah bon quand ca?   


    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content d'arriver dans un thread qui parle d'un sujet qui me tient à coeur et qui a réussi à éviter de tomber dans une guerre de tranchée, ce qui est souvent arrivé avec les tentatives précédentes.



J'espère que cette ambiance "bon enfant" va continuer, nous ne sommes pas ici pour "en découdre", mais comparer des opinions raisonnablement argumentées.


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, je prend le train en marche pour cause de pas le temps...
> Bon le 2 roues c'est vrai que c'est tres pratique en milieux urbain et beaucoup moins polluant. J'hesite moi meme a en acheter un. Ce qui me fait hésiter c'est une experience non négligeable (professionnelle et personnelle) des centres de traumatologie... En 2 roues, quand ca tape,c'est toi qui prend directement, et a voir comment roulent certains automobilistes (en particulier en 4x4 vu qu'ils ne craignent rien) ca fait réfléchir.



Pourtant nombre de pneumologues fument, de cardiologues mangent comme des gorets, tu pourrais faire un effort quand même !

Depuis que j'ai manqué de mourir en tant que simple piéton, je ne me pose plus ce genre de question.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors entre qqs gramme de CO2 et plus et risquer sa peau a chaque virage...



Je pense que tu peux remplacer gramme par tonne, mais ça ne rend pas l'opération moins complexe. 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que cette ambiance "bon enfant" va continuer, nous ne sommes pas ici pour "en découdre", mais comparer des opinions raisonnablement argumentées.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, croisons les doigts.


----------



## cassandre57 (17 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que choisir en ville et campagne se fasse sur des critères uniquement économiques, c'est fonction des goûts et des besoins de chacun.
> Mais j'ai personnellement dans l'idée qu'habiter en ville coute plus cher, peut-être aussi parce que nous sommes 5 à la maison.


Tout à fait ! Nous on est 2 sans enfant et sans voitures !
Le plus simple est d'habiter en ville, mais c'est aussi moins cher pour nous !
C'est sûr, ça dépend de la situation de chacun !
Si j'avais 3 enfants, il me faudrait plus de place, donc, out de la ville !


----------



## Klakmuf (17 Février 2005)

Chauffe Marcel ! Les grands (cons) de ce monde n'en ont rien à foutre.


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2005)

Alan dit plein de choses intéressantes et c'est vrai que le transport n'est pas le seul problème. Par contre, le transport a pour l'instant la spécificité de consommer essentiellement du pétrole.

En ce qui concerne la construction, les maisons actuelles (et les immeubles), malgré tous leurs défauts, sont beaucoup mieux isolées que dans le temps. Les nouvelles normes vont encore renforcer cet effet qui, à terme, est très loin d'être négligeable. Mais il s'agit d'une évolution lente compte tenu du parc installé : une maison ou un immeuble dure, heureusement, plus longtemps qu'une voiture.

La solution du 2 roues, comme beaucoup d'autres, peut avoir un sens pour certains, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça puisse se généraliser (ça n'annule pas l'intérêt : beaucoup de solutions partielles peuvent aider à résoudre un problème). Personnellement, je suis allé par périodes au boulot en vélo (je suis un peu trop loin pour y aller à pied). Mais je me refuse à le faire lorsque je dois faire un trajet de nuit : c'est du suicide pur et simple d'après ce que je vois (avec une moto/scooter, c'est peut-être différent). Un problème qui risque de freiner de manière importante le développement du 2 roues, c'est le vieillissement de la population. 

À la campagne, la voiture est à peu près incontournable : les transports en commun n'existent tout simplement pas (je parle de la campagne pas du périurbain). En ville ou à côté, c'est, je pense, au cas par cas : suivant la pertinence des transports en commun par rapport à une situation familale donnée, c'est jouable ou pas.

Mais il est vrai aussi que les habitudes, ça joue. Il me semble d'ailleurs pas toujours évident de critiquer Pierre ou Paul pour sa façon de faire, à moins d'être sûr d'être soi-même un saint ou presque (un Alan par exemple  ). J'ai déjà entendu des gens très bien, écolos très classe, critiquer le smicard qui prend sa vieille bagnole pour aller bosser (et rarement pour autre chose) tandis que lui faisait du vélo ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, puis te raconter ensuite ses vacances aux Seychelles (on y va rarement en pédalant   ), ses virées à Paris régulièrement (en avion bien sûr : ils sont surbookés ces gens-là   ). Bon, j'en rajoute un peu mais il y a une sacrée différence entre ceux qui évitent les idées toutes faites et essayent de mettre globalement leurs actions en phase avec leurs convictions (genre Alan) et ceux qui se focalisent sur des images faciles : le 4x4 c'est le diable, cruicifiez-les, mais ne se rendent même pas compte qu'ils consomment peut-être au final plus de pétrole que le bouseux qu'ils critiquent (et je précise que je n'aime pas trop  les 4x4   ).

Alors, essayons d'avancer pas à pas plutôt que de vouloir faire, à grands cris, courir le voisin


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2005)

Woula molo !!! Je ne suis pas un saint !!! je ne fais que le 1/3 de ce que j'aimerai, principalement pour des raisons financières ...
J'avais déjà cette fibre depuis mon enfance, mais le fait de devenir père à tout accéléré, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un peu le même phénomène chez mes amis.

Pour en revenir à l'habitat, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'ils sont mieux isolés.

Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est la quasi-domination de la construction individuelle par agglo / béton. (aussi encouragée par les freins administratifs lors des dépôts des permis de construire "marginaux")

C'est un matériau très dispendieux à produire (une tonne de béton produit une tonne de CO2), qui nécessite de reintervenir dessus pour donner des propriétés isolantes et de finitions correctes.
La laine de roche ou de verre est elle aussi un gouffre.

Je vais parler plus en détail de ce que je connais, car je vis dedans et je suis triste de ne pas voir plus de maisons en ossatures bois ou en fuste.

En dehors des qualités isolantes du bois, on oublie trop svt un détail qui compte.
Le bois est par essence un très grand fixateur de carbone, et construire en bois, c'est retirer du carbone du circuit naturel.
De plus, cela permet de régénérer la forêt et de refixer du carbone. C'est d'autant plus important que les arbres adultes abattus pour la construire, ne consomment presque plus de carbone, alors qu'un arbre en pleine croissance en consomme énormément.

L'estimation basse est qu'un arbre en pleine croissance fixe l'équivalent de la production CO2 faite par une voiture moyenne sur 7000 km, et produit assez d'oxygène pour une famille de 4 personnes, par an.

Évidemment, il convient d'utiliser des essences locales pour limiter l'impact du transport.

Pour info, voici le coût énergétique de la transformation d'une tonne de matériaux, en mégajoules 

bois 1
beton 4 à 6
Acier 60
Alunimium 250

C'est un matériau très résistant, 5 fois plus que le béton armé !
La maison en bois est saine, car elle respire et régule l'humidité ambiante.
Le principe de construction permet de créer facilement de grand espace, rendant l'intérieur spacieux e agréable (le confort du proprio compte bcp !!!)
Et contrairement à une idée reçue, construire en bois ne coûte pas plus chère (c'est même l'inverse), tout simplement parce que c'est bcp plus rapide (construction et finitions)
De plus, une maison en bois est bcp plus légère (environ 200 tonnes pour une maison traditionnelle de 100 m2, 70 tonnes pour la même en bois). Cela permet de réduire énormément les fondations et de s'adapter plus facilement à tout type de terrain.
Et de part sa nature, une maison en bois est souple, elle ne se fissure pas quand le terrain bouge.

Il y a bien sur des inconvénients, a mon sens, le principal dans le cas d'une maison à étage (en dehors du plus grand soin à y apporter), est la rapide transmission des vibrations.
Un jouet qui tombe sur le plancher à l'autre bout de la maison, et tout le monde en profite. (c'est pour y remédier nous avons mis une moquette épaisse dans la chambre des enfants)

Enfin, il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir la fibre écolo pour habiter une maison en bois.

Je n'ai pas construit la maison que nous avons, pour la prochaine, mon principal changement portera sur la nature de l'isolant.
Nous avons de la laine de verre (bouhhh le vilain !!!) et j'envisage sérieusement la paille. (porteuse ou en isolant)
J'hésite bcp une fuste, cependant j'ai encore besoin de me renseigner la dessus, mais j'ai encore le temps !

Pour ceux qui ne la connaisse pas, ma maison que j'aime :


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Le re voilou qui ramène sa fraise bio...


----------



## alan.a (17 Février 2005)

J'oublai, vivre dans une maison en bois est très bénéfique pour avoir des érections durables (ça va convaincre Sonnyboy)


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

En tout cas ça attire mon attention, ceci dit, c'est joli chez toi...

Les maisons en bois sont en plein essort.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Heu, oui, maison en bois pourquoi pas mais dans nos références culturelles le petit cochon qui en avait une s'est quand meême fait bouffer...

Sinon, les initiatives ecologistes c'est bien mais malheureusement il y a toujours de nouvelles sources qui annulent les efforts : l'amélioration des moteurs de voitures a permis une forte baisse des émissions mais ceci a été anihilé par la généralisation de la climatisation...
On nous propose des petits efforts quotidiens mais de grands gaspis se font ailleurs. Je me suis balladé dans les locaux de la fac de Nanterre c'était terrifiant : des robinets cassés qui coulaient à sceaux, le chauffage à fond dans des pièces sans fenêtres...


----------



## al02 (17 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis balladé dans les locaux de la fac de *Nanterre* c'était terrifiant : des robinets cassés qui coulaient à *sceaux*, le chauffage à fond dans des pièces sans fenêtres...



A Nanterre, pas à Sceaux !!     :love:


----------



## Pierrou (17 Février 2005)

À ce rythme là on aura plus de fleurs sur nos tombes à nos Nanterre - ments...
Hum  
Quoi? la porte ?  ok


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les maisons en bois sont en plein essort.



Moi, j'aurais plutôt dit : en plein essart, mais bon...   

C'est sympa les maisons en bois, mais mon atavisme lozérien m'a tordu le cervelet : une maison, pour moi ça devrait être en pierre.    Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet.

Pour en revenir au réchauffement, je ne suis pas sûr que le réchauffement en soi pose plus de problèmes que pas de réchauffement (sauf dans certaines zones limitées) et d'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas les problèmes qui manquent déjà dans notre société actuelle. Les problèmes peuvent plutôt se poser en liaison avec une variation brutale du climat (dans un sens comme dans l'autre). L'humanité est sans doute capable de s'adapter à des changements, mais pas forcément facilment si ces changements sont rapides. Il faut aussi penser, me semble-t-il, à cet aspect : "supposons qu'il fasse plus chaud de 5°C, ou plus froid de 5°C, quelles peuvent être les conséquences sur tel ou tel projet". Ça ne m'a pas l'air facile à deviner (et les modèles là-dessus ne nous aideront guère, je pense). 

Un autre problème dont on peut penser qu'il va se poser, c'est la notion de pilotage du climat. On n'en est pas là (et je ne suis pas sûr qu'on sache vraiment faire d'ici longtemps) mais le fait qu'on n'en soit pas capable ne dissuadera pas forcément les gens de se chamailler pour avoir le pouvoir d'essayer de piloter dans un sens ou dans l'autre.


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu, oui, maison en bois pourquoi pas mais dans nos références culturelles le petit cochon qui en avait une s'est quand meême fait bouffer...



Le pire, c'est qu'Alan veut en plus ajouter de la paille !


----------



## molgow (17 Février 2005)

Pour continuer sur ce qu'a dit Luc G, il faut faire attention à ne pas se focaliser sur les transports en voiture uniquement. Si vous voulez réduire votre consommation d'énergie et donc vos émissions de CO2 : évitez les trajets en avion (surtout pour des vols courts, le décollage consommant plus) ; isolez au maximum votre habitation (on peut gagner beaucoup là dessus) ; chauffez juste ce qu'il faut pour vivre mais pas trop (inutile de se chauffer à 25 degrés!) ; consommez de manière plus intelligente (fruits de saisons, limitez les produits qui viennent de l'autre bout du monde, etc...). Après tout ça, c'est bien de réduire aussi l'utilisation de la voiture, mais ça ne sert à rien de vendre sa voiture pour un vélo si on continue à prendre l'avion 3 fois par an, qu'on chauffe sa maison à 25 degrés, et qu'on se goinfre de banane et ananas...


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2005)

Ceci dit, moi, je préfère éviter de dire aux gens : faites ceci, faites pas cela. Je pense que c'est bien d'avoir conscience des choses et qu'un peu d'information n'a jamais fait de mal à personne quel que soit le sujet. Pour le reste, chacun voit midi à sa porte, ou sinon, il faut faire la révolution et il n'y a pas que l'énergie qui est en jeu  D'ailleurs, il ne faut pas oublier que fondamentalement, ce sont les revenus qui induisent la consommation d'énergie, avec plein de bémols, mais quand même sur cette musique.

Si on demande plus d'argent, c'est, a priori, pour le dépenser, d'une façon ou d'une autre, aujourd'hui ou plus tard, mais à la base c'est quand même ça. Si on dépense plus, il y a des chances qu'on achète plus et que ce qu'on achète ait consommé de l'énergie. Alors on peut acheter mieux, des trucs moins gourmands en énergie mais globalement, si tu claques 300 000 ¤ au lieu de 150 000 ¤, il y a de fortes chances que tu consommes plus d'énergie.

Conclusion : renoncez aux richesses de ce monde et allez faire vos voeux chez les franciscains.   Non seulement, vous aurez votre récompense dans l'au-delà mais en plus, l'au-delà sera moins encombré de CO2    (Je n'aime d'ailleurs pas trop entendre parler deu CO2 comme d'un polluant : c'est quand même un constituant essentiel de la nature, indispensable à la vie, il ne faut pas l'oublier même si on pense que son augmentation peut poser problème).


----------



## molgow (18 Février 2005)

Au passage, il n'y a pas que le CO2 qui soit un gaz à effet de serre. Le méthane est un puissant gaz à effet de serre rejeté principalement par l'agriculture (les vaches!).

Le problème n'est pas tant qu'on rejete du CO2, le problème c'est que l'on rejete du CO2 qui était mis hors du circuit en étant emprisonné sous terre sous forme de pétrole. Vu que le pétrole met plusieurs millions d'années pour se former, on est pas prêt de réemprisonné ce CO2 de cette manière.

Maintenant il reste à voir qu'elle effet aura cet augmentation massive de CO2. Dans un premier temps, un réchauffement, cela ne fait pas de doute. Mais les conséquences de se réchauffement peuvent être complétement inverse. Notamment, j'avais lu qu'on pourrait imaginer que le gulf stream s'arrête à cause de ça. Si c'est le cas, fini les hivers doux que l'on a, l'Angleterre ressemblera plus à la Norvège.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, il n'y a pas que le CO2 qui soit un gaz à effet de serre. Le méthane est un puissant gaz à effet de serre rejeté principalement par l'agriculture (les vaches!).
> 
> Le problème n'est pas tant qu'on rejete du CO2, le problème c'est que l'on rejete du CO2 qui était mis hors du circuit en étant emprisonné sous terre sous forme de pétrole. Vu que le pétrole met plusieurs millions d'années pour se former, on est pas prêt de réemprisonné ce CO2 de cette manière.
> 
> Maintenant il reste à voir qu'elle effet aura cet augmentation massive de CO2. Dans un premier temps, un réchauffement, cela ne fait pas de doute. Mais les conséquences de se réchauffement peuvent être complétement inverse. Notamment, j'avais lu qu'on pourrait imaginer que le gulf stream s'arrête à cause de ça. Si c'est le cas, fini les hivers doux que l'on a, l'Angleterre ressemblera plus à la Norvège.



Ca, c'est le danger pour l'Europe occidentale. Voyez New York, et ses hivers, eh ben si on faisait glisser NewYork sur son parallèle jusqu'à notre longitude, il arriverait à hauteur d'où ? Glasgow ? Londres ? Orléans ? Limoges ? Marseille ? Que nenni, il arriverait à la pointe sud de la corse, c'est dire l'importance du Gulf Stream !


----------



## al02 (18 Février 2005)

Les efforts individuels pour réduire la pollution sont louables, mais même circuler à vélo peut provoquer des rejets de méthane si on consomme trop de féculents !   

Et ces efforts seront vains tant que le protocole de Kyoto ne sera pas intégralement appliqué. Les USA et la Chine n'en sont pas encore parties prenantes.


----------



## Klakmuf (18 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En dehors des qualités isolantes du bois, on oublie trop svt un détail qui compte.
> Le bois est par essence un très grand fixateur de carbone, et construire en bois, c'est retirer du carbone du circuit naturel.
> De plus, cela permet de régénérer la forêt et de refixer du carbone. C'est d'autant plus important que les arbres adultes abattus pour la construire, ne consomment presque plus de carbone, alors qu'un arbre en pleine croissance en consomme énormément.


]

Tout à fait vrai dans l'absolu. Malheureusement la majorité des constructions en bois est réalisée avec du bois nordique flotté, ce qui pollue effroyablement les rivières des pays septentrionaux. La plupart des forêts françaises sont en forte croissance, du fait de la désertification des campagnes. Mais ces forêts sont souvent inexploitées et très mal entretenues, avec beaucoup de bois pourrissant, donc réémission de carbone et de méthane.

En fait, c'est la formation et l'enfouissement des combustibles fossiles qui a permit à la concentration de CO2 dans l'atmosphère de diminuer et d'autoriser l'apparition des espèces animales actuelles (dont l'homme). Donc le seul problème est d'arrêter de brûler ces combustibles fossiles.

Tout ça se résoudra tout seul. Il n'est plus possible d'arrêter la machine sans perturbations économiques catastrophiques et le protocole de Kyoto n'est qu'un cautère sur une jambe de bois...

Bientôt le pétrole sera épuisé et le charbon inutilisable. On sera bien obligé de trouver autre chose. Mais les changements climatiques sont inéluctables. Il faut s'en faire une raison.


----------



## alan.a (18 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les efforts individuels pour réduire la pollution sont louables, mais même circuler à vélo peut provoquer des rejets de méthane si on consomme trop de féculents !
> 
> Et ces efforts seront vains tant que le protocole de Kyoto ne sera pas intégralement appliqué. Les USA et la Chine n'en sont pas encore parties prenantes.



Je ne suis pas d'accord, aucun effort n'est vain, et l'effort que tu fais, aussi minime et dérisoire soit il face à l'ensemble, est une contribution primordiale.

Attendre que le capitaine tourne la barre alors qu'on a vu l'iceberg ne me semble pas l'idéal.

Sans compter la valeur incitative.
Alors qu'il y a quelques années je passais pour un complet gignolo utopiste, certains de mes amis me posent maintenant des questions, et j'en suis très fier.


----------



## alan.a (18 Février 2005)

Klakmuf a dit:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Tout à fait vrai dans l'absolu. Malheureusement la majorité des constructions en bois est réalisée avec du bois nordique flotté, ce qui pollue effroyablement les rivières des pays septentrionaux. La plupart des forêts françaises sont en forte croissance, du fait de la désertification des campagnes. Mais ces forêts sont souvent inexploitées et très mal entretenues, avec beaucoup de bois pourrissant, donc réémission de carbone et de méthane.
> 
> ...



C'est pour ça que j'évoquais les essences locales, mais ce n'est pas tjrs facile.
Le bois de ma maison vient de Landes ... et ce n'est pas trop proche de la Normandie.

Le pb du bois flotté est aussi très criant au Canada (qui n'a d'ailleurs un grand sens de la gestion forestière).

Quant au bois pourrissant, la rémission de carbone en soit n'est pas grave, elle retourne juste dans le circuit, c'est un peu différent pour le méthane.

Les maisons en bois demandent des arbres avec des fûts rectilignes (pour déligner des poutres, ou pour faire de fustes) et il y a bcp de perte.
Une société Corse a développé un produit que je trouve très astucieux, et qui permet d'augmenter fabuleusement le % de bois exploitable sur un arbre.

Il s'agit d'une sorte de parpaing en bois, de 50 cm de long (donc tronconnable même dans un arbre tordu). Ensuite, la maison est construite sur le même principe qu'un mur de brique. Autre avantage, le mur étant assez épais (20 cm), il n'y a pas d'isolation a ajouter (20 cm d'epaisseur de bois = 1.25 m d'épaisseur de brique), et le travail de finition est dérisoire.


La société accorde des licences pour que ces briquettes puissent être produites partout, et qu'on puisse donc construire avec du bois local, avec des essences variées.










Le magnifique site de cette société


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Et ces efforts seront vains tant que le protocole de Kyoto ne sera pas intégralement appliqué. Les USA et la Chine n'en sont pas encore parties prenantes.



Ceci dit, l'évolution de la Chine (en surchauffe économique) pourrait s'infléchir assez nettement et assez rapidement (je n'ai pas dit changer de sens, j'ai dit : s'infléchir). À titre d'exemple, la Chine est devenu très rapidement (et de très loin) le plus gros producteur et le plus gros marché pour les capteurs solaires thermiques (près d'un tiers de la surface installée dans le monde en 2004). Par ailleurs, énormément d'usines sont très peu peformantes énergétiquement : la décision de les moderniser peut se traduire très vite par des baisses locales fortes de la consommation.

Ceci dit, l'orientation générale de la société : le libéralisme ambiant, n'est pas un élément très favorable aux prises d'engagement comme aux respects d'engagements pris.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Alain , tu parles beaucoup des maison en bois , moi j'appelle cela chalet et j'en ai eu, ou plutot mes parents que pour differents et varié raisons (mais pas question "bio" ) ont construit un chalet  (surelevé par des briques) pour leur  maison de vacance a la mer.

je me pose une question : toutes ce couches de vernis qu'il devaient donner tous le 4 ans (voir moins ) , sa pollue pas ? 
parce que "repeindre l'exterieur "de  cette maison de 200m environ je t'assure que les  litres de vernis sa y allait .


Dans un autre domaine, tu t'es deja interessé au degats du freon ?

Je peut t'assurer que les usines et les centres commerciales qui utilisent ces gaz pour la refrigiration ou la climatisation ,  les installations ne sont pas toujours parfaite , il y a toujours des fuites de gaz et , meme si cela c'est interdit , quand il faut vider une installation, le gaz est plus souvent laché en l'air que recuperé ......personne ne verifie.....


----------



## alan.a (18 Février 2005)

[mode maitre Capello]

Le mot chalet, diminutif de "cala", abri, est originaire de suisse romande, est trop marqué par l'architecture d'un pays pour correspondre aux maisons en bois, que ce soit au sens divulgué par Jean-Jacques Rousseau au XVIIIè siècle ("cabane de paysan suisse recouverte de planches"), ou au sens où on l'entend aujourd'hui, un sens qui est apparu dans les années trente avec le développement des sports d'hiver ("maison de plaisance construite dans le goût des chalets suisses").

[/mode maître Capello]

Donc j'habite dans une maison en bois 

Pour l'entretient, nous venons juste de la traiter avec des produits Biofa.

Pour la lasure extérieure il faut faire attention a ne pas appliquer un produit totalement étanche, mais respirant. Le bois respire est autorégule l'humidité ambiante de la maison. Si l'humidité sortante se trouve bloquée par une couche de vernis, elle va y stagner et risque de faire pourrir le bois.

(le même pb existe avec les cirage économique, avec du silicone, l'humidité venant de l'intérieur se trouve bloqué sous cette couche et fatigue le cuir qui fini par craquer)

De plus, le bois se protège naturellement contre l'eau, quand il est mouillé, les fibres se gonflent et bloquent ensuite l'entrée d'eau.
Par capillarité le bois peut malgré tout trop s'imbiber et se fatiguer prématurément, surtout s'il s'agit d'un simple parement peu epais (dans le cas d'une fuste, c'est moins un pb vu l'epaisseur).

D'un autre côté, dans le cas d'une maison ossature bois (comme la mienne) la couche exterieure (le parement) peut se changer très facilement. Cette couche n'a aucune implication structurelle.

Pour les émissions de machines réfrigérantes, je ne suis pas trop au point, il doit y avoir bcp plus calé que moi !!!

Pour les installations immobiles, je pense qu'il doit y avoir moins de risque de fuite, car il n'y a pas les dégâts des vibrations. Dans une voiture ou un camion, c'est un autre pb.

Cela dit, s'en passer pour les bureau et centre commerciaux serait l'idéal, mais il n'y que trop peut de volonté de ce côté, et les architectes et les bureaux d'études ne sont tous calés en "bioclimatisation".

Pour les grandes halles réfrigérées, le plus simple est d'acheter des produits locaux qui n'ont pas besoin d'y transiter, faute d'usage, celles-ci n'auraient plus à s'agrandir inconsidérément.
(cela dit, en ville, ce n'est pas gagné de trouver des produits locaux)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les émissions de machines réfrigérantes, je ne suis pas trop au point, il doit y avoir bcp plus calé que moi !!!
> 
> Pour les installations immobiles, je pense qu'il doit y avoir moins de risque de fuite, car il n'y a pas les dégâts des vibrations.
> 
> ...




tu te trompe Alan : les installations frigorigiques perdent beaucoup du freon
demande a un frigoriste , il passe plus de temp en sav que en montage.....

pour certaines usines , et meme chez le petit producteur du coin , ces intallations sont vitales : tout produit frais (lait , charcuterie , viande ect ect ) ne pouvent etre conservé correctement sans  le froid


je me verrai mal moi avoir une vache dans mon appart pour le petit dej du matin !!      :love:


----------



## alan.a (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu te trompe Alan : les installations frigorigiques perdent beaucoup du freon
> demande a un frigoriste , il passe plus de temp en sav que en montage.....
> 
> pour certaines usines , et meme chez le petit producteur du coin , ces intallations sont vitales : tout produit frais (lait , charcuterie , viande ect ect ) ne pouvent etre conservé correctement sans  le froid
> ...



Ca confirme donc que je suis nul sur ce sujet 

Il faut prendre une vache à plusieurs et l'installée dans la cours de l'immeuble


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca confirme donc que je suis nul sur ce sujet
> 
> Il faut prendre une vache à plusieurs et l'installée dans la cours de l'immeuble



Lorsqu'elles pêtent, elles produisent du méthane, pas bon pour la couche d'ozone.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Février 2005)

Et toi quand tu petes tu produis quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et toi quand tu petes tu produis quoi?



Ca dépend, j'ai plusieurs parfums, tu veux lequel ?


----------



## Pierrou (18 Février 2005)

Cassoulet - Beaujolais -Confiture de fraise, Bien chaud si possible


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Désolé pour le beaujolpif, la maison ne fait pas le pinard. Pour le reste, je te l'envoie en colissimo. Attention à l'ouverture du flacon


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, je te l'envoie en colissimo.



C'est pas plutôt en coliquessimo ?


----------



## al02 (20 Février 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, il n'y a pas que le CO2 qui soit un gaz à effet de serre. Le méthane est un puissant gaz à effet de serre rejeté principalement par l'agriculture (les vaches!).



*J'ai trouvé ceci sur un forum hoax buster :*



> Après consultation d'un collègue qui enseigne la zootechnie, et d'un autre qui enseigne la biologie :
> 
> Oui, les vaches produisent du méthane, au cours de ce qu'on appelle la fermentation entérique.
> 
> ...



  :affraid: :love:


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

Niveaux de CO2 records depuis 650.000 ans  

La neige va pouvoir fondre à Paris !

Le pôle nord aussi va fondre et on va se retrouver à Paris-sur-mer !!  

Dramatique mise en garde de l'ONU sur le réchauffement de la planète  (Voici, France-Dimanche, Ici-Paris)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Niveaux de CO2 records depuis 650.000 ans
> 
> La neige va pouvoir fondre à Paris !
> 
> Le pôle nord aussi va fondre et on va se retrouver à Paris-sur-mer !!



Coooool! S'ils ont la mer chez eux, les parisiens ne viendront plus nous les briser à domicile  
Je vais faire des tours en voiture autour de la maison pour que ça aille plus vite...


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Coooool! S'ils ont la mer chez eux, les parisiens ne viendront plus nous les briser à domicile
> Je vais faire des tours en voiture autour de la maison pour que ça aille plus vite...



La Corse aussi va sombrer, c'est triste !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La Corse aussi va sombrer, c'est triste !



C'est majoritairement montagneux, beef nose...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La Corse aussi va sombrer, c'est triste !




*Le réchauffement climatique se chargera de couler la Corse ?*
Il se présente à la présidentielle le réchauffement climatique ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

Si quelqu'un doit couler la Corse, ce sera nous... On le fait très bien tout seul...


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le pôle nord aussi va fondre et on va se retrouver à Paris-sur-mer !!



La fonte des glaces du pôle nord, une banquise de mer en l'occurrence, n'aurait strictement aucun effet direct sur le niveau de la mer comme l'a très bien dit Archimède, il y a un certain temps (pas très loin de la Corse, en plus). Je vous renvoie à son principe.  

(PS : j'ai dit "effet direct" parce qu'indirectement, cette fusion pourrait s'accompagner peu à peu d'une élévation de température de l'eau de mer, donc de sa dilatation, donc d'une montée de niveau)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2005)

*Les pets de vache contribuent au réchauffement climatique*
Bannissons Sylko !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Niveaux de CO2 records depuis 650.000 ans
> 
> La neige va pouvoir fondre à Paris !
> 
> ...



Ca se réchauffe vachement. Avant hier il neigeait à Paris.    

Allez, ne me faites pas rigoler. L'homme est-il à ce point présonmptueux pour croire que tout celà est dû à son activité?
C'est oublier que les carottages faits aux pôles montrent des taux d'ozone et de CO2 bien supérieurs aux actuels dans le passé alors même que l'homme était une petite créature poilue et ne savait pas encore se tenir debout.
Et j'ai une question à propos de l'ozone: comment se fait-il que la majorité des pollueurs soient dans l'hémisphère nord et que le trou dans la couche d'ozone soit au dessus de l'hémisphère sud?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ne me faites pas rigoler. L'homme est-il à ce point présonmptueux pour croire que tout celà est dû à son activité?
> C'est oublier que les carottages faits aux pôles montrent des taux d'ozone et de CO2 bien supérieurs aux actuels dans le passé alors même que l'homme était une petite créature poilue et ne savait pas encore se tenir debout.
> Et j'ai une question à propos de l'ozone: comment se fait-il que la majorité des pollueurs soient dans l'hémisphère nord et que le trou dans la couche d'ozone soit au dessus de l'hémisphère sud?


Certe on trouve de hautes concentrations dans le passé. Associées à des extinctions


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Niveaux de CO2 records depuis 650.000 ans
> 
> La neige va pouvoir fondre à Paris !
> 
> ...


... Voici, France-Dimanche, Ici-Paris ... Si ces journaux scientifiques le disent, alors !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Avez-vous regardé hier l'émission "des Racines et des Ailes" sur FR3 ?
> 
> Le reportage sur l'évolution prévisible du climat : élévation de la température moyenne de plus 6°C en 2050 *fait froid dans le dos !*


bon alors...
je donne mon avis sans avoir consulté celui des autres...
(j'adore faire ça!!)  

alors 
1 : ya pas un scientifique d'accord avec un autre pour dire ce qui va se passer dans les décennies à venir au niveau climatique. On n'a pas le savoir nécessaire pour prédire quoi que ce soit : trop de variables, trop de facteurs à prendre en compte... On a donc que des hypothèses, celle sur laquelle se fonde le reportage en question en est une parmi tant d'autres...
Or on sait bien qu'avec des "si" on mettrait Lutèce en amphore... 

2 : Il a été dit récemment que réduire les émissions de gaz carbonique sans réduire dans le même temps les émissions de gaz à effet de serre aggraverait probablement la situation, les microparticules jouant dans une certaine mesure le rôle de réflecteurs... :mouais:

Bref, on en arrive à ne plus savoir si revenir en arrière est mieux ou pire que continuer dans le même sens, tout le monde est complètement paumé, les projections et hypothèses partent dans toutes les directions...

C'est un beau bordel, et au milieu de tout ça, seuls les médias ont l'air d'y trouver leur compte : ils ont de quoi nous sortir de jolis reportages bien alarmistes, qui nous font frémir au fond de notre fauteuil...
Tant mieux pour eux, moi je préfère quand même aller louer un bon film d'horreur...


----------



## joubichou (28 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi je suis élagueur et j'ai pas l'impression que ça se réchauffe tant que ça,tous les jours je me les pèle depuis un mois,mais bon c'est le métier.Par contre,ce qui m'inquiète beaucoup,c'est de voir des arbres en feuilles fin novembre,c'est pas du tout normalhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

attention, le trou dans la couche d'ozone n'a rien à voir avec le réchauffement climatique, Fab'Fab'
le trou dans la couche d'ozone est liés à l'action de certaines substances, ex les CFC...
le fait que ce trou soit localisé au pôle est tout simplement lié au fait que la destruction de l'ozone stratopshérique nécessite plusieurs conditions, dont des températures stratopshériques extrêmement basses, que l'on trouve dans cette partie de la stratopshère à certaines périodes de l'année...si les températures de la stratosphère étaient homogènes et très basses, il il n'y aurait plus du tout de couche d'ozone...

Quant à la discorde scientifique, il ne faut pas être naïf...les anti protocoles de Kyoto financent à coups de millions de dollars des groupes "scientifiques" de lobbying qui font tout pour nier et réfuter tous les travaux. Les enjeux économiques sont énormes.


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

à effacer..


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

ooups


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

triple quadruple/...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> attention, le trou dans la couche d'ozone n'a rien à voir avec le réchauffement climatique, Fab'Fab'



Je n'associe pas directement les deux. Je me posais simplement une question.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la discorde scientifique, il ne faut pas être naïf...les anti protocoles de Kyoto financement à coups de millions de dollars des groupes "scientifiques" de lobbying qui fait



Quand j'étais môme, la mode était de dire qu'on allait vers un refroidissement de la planête et tout le monde trouvait des signes qui ne trompaient pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Allez Yvos, encore un effort et ton post sera complet


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

Si je ne me trompe pas, le réchauffement se constate à travers des moyennes de températures calculées sur un certain nombres d'années, en fonction des données disponibles.

Il semblerait que les moyennes indiquent un réchauffement non négligeable...

Les conditions climatiques extrêmes ( cyclones, ouragans, fortes pluies, neiges , etc) chaud/froid, en sont la preuve.


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

Autant le problème de l'augmentation du taux de CO2 et me réchuaffement qui semblerait devoir en résulter est une chose sérieuse, autant il faudrait éviter que ce sujet remplace (je parle pas du bar, mais de la presse et des medias  ) la mort de Lady Di ou les orientations sexuelles de Rrrrené.

En particulier, qu'on évite de sortir à tout bout de champ des titres "catastrophes" sous couvert de tampon de garantie scientifique. Même si la fin est sans doute louable, les moyens ne le sont pas toujours. Scientifiquement parlant, on ne sait pas grand-chose sur les conséquences qu'aura l'augmentation du CO2 : à prioir, un réchauffement mais quant à passer au quantitatif, c'est s'avancer beaucoup aujourd'hui. Non seulement, l'homme (de sciences) est faillible, mais en plus les modèles utilisés sont extrêmement simplistes vu que la complexité des phénomènes mis en jeu dépasse largement notre petit savoir. Déjà, les équations de navier-stokes dans les cas simples, c'est pas trivial, alors à l'échelle de la planète, il faudrait déjà connaître quelqu'un qui sache écrire les dites équations sans oublier celles généralement secondaires mais qui pour le coup pourraient ne pas l'être, il faudrait ensuite connaître les valeurs des paramètres à rentrer dedans, il faudrait enfin savoir les résoudre. Vu que, mathématiquement parlant, c'est le genre de problème dont on ne sait pas dire s'il a 0 solution, 1 solution, ou plein de solutions, le fait de faire converger des ribambelles de chiffres vers un résultat ne garantit pas vraiment la véracité du résultat.

Alors, de la prudence sur les affirmations (dans un sens comme dans l'autre), affirmations non pas gratuites mais souvent payantes : d'un côté les lobbies qui veulent pérenniser leur beefsteack, de l'autre des labos qui parfois crient au loup histoire d'obtenir plus de crédits (eh non ! les scientifiques ne sont pas forcément des saints, à part supermoquette bien sûr  ).

Et puis, inutile de propager des nouvelles carrément fausses (genre celle un peu plus haut qu'Archimède aurait réfuté il y a déjà pas mal d'années  ).

Il y a assez à faire avec les vérités et les hypothèses présentées comme des hypothèses. Et d'en rajouter peut être dangereux. Dans ma prime enfance, on avait droit en éducation civique à la célèbre histoire du berger Guillot (ou un nom dans le genre) qui à force d'ameuter les gens en criant au loup pour rien, s'est fait bouffer le jour où c'était vrai, personne ne l'écoutant.

Réduisons la production de CO2 mais en évitant de produire trop de conneries à la place, ça finit par poller aussi !


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

j'ai modifié mon message, il y a une réponse sur le trou d'ozone localisé..


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

il y a un parallèle entre deux choses : le réchauffement climatique et l'épuisement des ressources énergétiques fossiles.
Si on peut douter des conséquences du premier compte tenu des difficultés d'appréhender le phénomène en terme concrets, en revanche, il est inéluctable que les ressources fossiles vont s'épuiser..
Il est reconnu que l'utilisation de ces énergies contribuent très fortement aux émissions de CO2, alors de toutes façons, il y a une nécessité d'agir.


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, inutile de propager des nouvelles carrément fausses (genre celle un peu plus haut qu'Archimède aurait réfuté il y a déjà pas mal d'années  ).



C'est à dire :  
_" Tout corps plongé dans un liquide en ressort mouillé "_  ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me trompe pas, le réchauffement se constate à travers des moyennes de températures calculées sur un certain nombres d'années, en fonction des données disponibles.
> 
> Il semblerait que les moyennes indiquent un réchauffement non négligeable...




Les données directes de température disponibles pour le XIXe siècle concernant l'Afrique, la patagonie, le pacifique, etc disons 99% de la surface de la planète sont "assez rares" pour faire dans l'euphémisme modéré. Sinon, Cro-magnon ne nous a pas laissé tellement de tableaux de chiffres et Louis XIV guère plus.

Les données indirectes sont plus intéressantes (fossiles, dendrochronologie, glaces anciennes, interprétation des textes et des images anciennes) mais pas triviales à interpréter et encore moins à quantifier. En tous cas la lecture Leroy-ladurie ou d'autres historiens du climat (comme le suggérait je crois, il y a plusieurs mois dendrimere si je ne m'abuse) reste recommandée et conduit plutôt à beeaucoup de modestie.



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les conditions climatiques extrêmes ( cyclones, ouragans, fortes pluies, neiges , etc) chaud/froid, en sont la preuve.



Là encore, qu'il y ait plus de mediatisation ne veut pas dire qu'il y ait plus de cyclones (je parle à l'échelle des siècles, sur quelqeus années pourquoi pas mais comme on n'a pas assez de recul pour séparer la variabilité à court terme des gandes tendances...)


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

http://www.manicore.com/documentation/serre/courants.html


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire :
> _" Tout corps plongé dans un liquide en ressort mouillé "_  ?



C'est en tous cas la seule version dont semblent se rappeler pas mal de medias.

Pour le reste, faites l'expérience, c'est assez facile au bar : vous mettez des glaçons (mais non pas dans de l'armagnac, sacrilèges !   ) dans un pastis par exemple. Vous marquez le niveau (au feutre, au rouge à lèvres, comme ça vous chante). Vous laissez fondre et vous revérifiez le niveau. En principe (d'Archimède) il reste le même.

PS. On a même observé, mais il semble que ce soit lié à un biais d'expérimentation, le très curieux phénomène de la baisse manifeste du niveau après la fusion. On se perd en conjectures sur la cause de cet étrange résultat. Peut-être certains ici, sauraient l'expliquer.


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

le grand souci, c'est de ne pas tomber dans le catastrophisme au vu des événements actuels climatiques: personne n'est capable d'associer ces phénomènes à des causes spécifiques, et en particulier le réchauffement climatique.


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma prime enfance, on avait droit en éducation civique à la célèbre histoire du berger Guillot (ou un nom dans le genre) qui à force d'ameuter les gens en criant au loup pour rien, s'est fait bouffer le jour où c'était vrai, personne ne l'écoutant.



Ça ... ?


> Ceux d'entre nous qui ont passé la quarantaine se souviennent de ce texte lu en classe en introduction d'une leçon de morale. C'est l'histoire d'un enfant, jeune berger, qui crie au loup, et lorsque les adultes arrivent, le gamin rit de sa bonne blague. Il réitère souvent la même blague et chaque fois les adultes rappliquent pour rien. Un jour, il appelle comme à son habitude, mais ses hurlements ne sont plus pris au sérieux. Nul ne se déplace. Cette fois justement, le loup était bien là, et le jeune berger fut tué !



On  lisait aussi *la chèvre de Monsieur Seguin* !! C'était le bon temps (les années 50) : on était jeune !


----------



## guizmo47 (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La fonte des glaces du pôle nord, une banquise de mer en l'occurrence, n'aurait strictement aucun effet direct sur le niveau de la mer comme l'a très bien dit Archimède, il y a un certain temps (pas très loin de la Corse, en plus). Je vous renvoie à son principe.
> 
> (PS : j'ai dit "effet direct" parce qu'indirectement, cette fusion pourrait s'accompagner peu à peu d'une élévation de température de l'eau de mer, donc de sa dilatation, donc d'une montée de niveau)


 
Effectivement, sauf que certaines terres apparues depuis le dernier réchaufement et qui n'existaient pas avant sont en train, dans l'indifférences générale (loin de tout, pas de pétrole, et pas de touristes ), de se faire innonder inéxorablement, par endroit l'eau est montée de presque un metre !!! 
Mais c'est pas grave, tout va bien et "s''il se passe quelquechose on vous le dira":afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai modifié mon message, il y a une réponse sur le trou d'ozone localisé..



Oui, mais rien sur le fait qu'il soit au Pôle sud et non au nord comme il semblerait logique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me trompe pas, le réchauffement se constate à travers des moyennes de températures calculées sur un certain nombres d'années, en fonction des données disponibles.
> 
> Il semblerait que les moyennes indiquent un réchauffement non négligeable...
> 
> Les conditions climatiques extrêmes ( cyclones, ouragans, fortes pluies, neiges , etc) chaud/froid, en sont la preuve.



Les mêmes à qui il y a trente ans on faisait dire l'exact inverse...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, sauf que certaines terres apparues depuis le dernier réchaufement et qui n'existaient pas avant sont en train, dans l'indifférences générale (loin de tout, pas de pétrole, et pas de touristes ), de se faire innonder inéxorablement, par endroit l'eau est montée de presque un metre !!!
> Mais c'est pas grave, tout va bien et "s''il se passe quelquechose on vous le dira":afraid:



Après tout, on allait de france en Angleterre à pied il y a quelques centaines de millions d'années...

La Terre évolue et on l'oublie trop souvent ça. Nous ne sommes qu'une espèce qui habite dessus et vouloir la contrôler, c'est un peu tenter d'arrêter un TGV avec la tête...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La Terre évolue et on l'oublie trop souvent ça. Nous ne sommes qu'une espèce qui habite dessus et vouloir la contrôler, c'est un peu tenter d'arrêter un TGV avec la tête...


Y a qu'a demander aux agents sncf. stook ?


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais rien sur le fait qu'il soit au Pôle sud et non au nord comme il semblerait logique...


il ne t'aura pas échappé que pole sud et nord n'ont pas le même comportement climatique, mais je te rassure, il y a également une réduction de la couche d'ozone dans l'arctique..;

extrait de wikipedia..(bien sur, tu peux mettre en doute la source..)
"
En océan Arctique, l'ampleur du phénomène n'atteint pas encore celle qui est observée dans l'hémisphère Sud.
Le fait que la perte d'ozone, si importante en Antarctique, soit moindre au-dessus de l'Arctique découle des différences climatiques entre ces deux régions. Le refroidissement de la stratosphère polaire est en effet moins intense au nord où, en moyenne, les températures sont de 15 à 20°C supérieures à celles observées au pôle Sud.
  Cette différence de comportement entre les deux pôles est directement liée à la géographie : le continent antarctique est isolé au milieu des océans dans l'hémisphère Sud. Dans l'hémisphère Nord, au contraire, une alternance de continents et d'océans, de zones de hautes et de basses pressions atmosphériques contribue à créer un mouvement continu des masses d'air tel que le pôle Nord ne reste jamais totalement isolé. L'air des latitudes moyennes, plus chaud, arrive donc toujours au pôle, y augmentant ainsi les températures moyennes.
  En exploitant des données fournies par un satellite de la NASA chargé de la recherche de la haute atmosphère, les chercheurs ont remarqué que les nuages stratosphériques de l'Antarctique ont une durée de vie deux fois plus longue que ceux situés au-dessous de l'Arctique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il ne t'aura pas échappé que pole sud et nord n'ont pas le même comportement climatique, mais je te rassure, il y a également une réduction de la couche d'ozone dans l'arctique..;
> 
> extrait de wikipedia..(bien sur, tu peux mettre en doute la source..)
> "
> ...



Ok pour tout ça, mais j'ai toujours pas mon explication sur le fait exposé:
pollueur= hémisphère nord
trou dans la couche d'ozone= hémisphère sud.

Ton explication est bizarre, les vents sont plus présnets au nord donc tout va au sud qui lui est plus isolé? C'est pas un peu paradoxal ça?
Si le sud est plus isolé, comment les polluants qui attaquent la couche d'ozone s'y retrouvent plus concentrés qu'au nord.

(ah au passage, le trou dans la couche d'ozone était plus important au jurassique, je crois... la faute aux usines et au voitures des dinosaures?)


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, sauf que certaines terres apparues depuis le dernier réchaufement et qui n'existaient pas avant sont en train, dans l'indifférences générale (loin de tout, pas de pétrole, et pas de touristes ), de se faire innonder inéxorablement, par endroit l'eau est montée de presque un metre !!!
> Mais c'est pas grave, tout va bien et "s''il se passe quelquechose on vous le dira":afraid:



je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne se passait rien, j'ai dit qu'il fallait éviter de croire qu'on savait tout.  
Il n'est pas nécessaire de dire des choses fausses ou hypothétiques pour s'intéresser à un problème.

Pour les îles : évidemment c'est dramatique pour les gens sur place. Ceci dit, les îlots coralliens se sont formés sous l'eau, pas au-dessus et, CO2 ou pas, il peut y avoir des mouvements verticaux non négligeables pour des raisons diverses (la scandinavie, libérée de sa calotte glaciaire, se soulève depuis 10 000 ans, la louisiane s'enfonce, etc.). À 1 mètre au-dessus de la mer, ce n'est pas un endroit très sûr (comme devraient le savoir tous ces gens-bien qui vont s'installer à l'île de Ré  Ils feraient mieux d'aller en Lozère, enfin heureusement, ils ne le font pas  ).


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (ah au passage, le trou dans la couche d'ozone était plus important au jurassique, je crois... la faute aux usines et au voitures des dinosaures?)



Un brontosaure qui pète, c'est quand même autre chose qu'un Mackie qui rote !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (ah au passage, le trou dans la couche d'ozone était plus important au jurassique, je crois... la faute aux usines et au voitures des dinosaures?)


T'as entendu ça ou ? car avec nos moyens actuels, je doute qu'aucune mesure ne soie possible ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as entendu ça ou ? car avec nos moyens actuels, je doute qu'aucune mesure ne soie possible ????




Sur un très,intéressant reportage du National Geographic qui traitait du sujet.


----------



## guizmo47 (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Après tout, on allait de france en Angleterre à pied il y a quelques centaines de millions d'années...
> 
> La Terre évolue et on l'oublie trop souvent ça. Nous ne sommes qu'une espèce qui habite dessus et vouloir la contrôler, c'est un peu tenter d'arrêter un TGV avec la tête...


 
La belle affaire !!! Qui a dit "controler" ??? 
Alors allons y gaiement : Je prend ma voiture diesel (4X4 si possible) pour aller chercher le pain à 800m (pfou c'est que ça fait loin et puis il pleut...), quand je me lave les mains ou les dents je laisse couler l'eau(cest tellement plus pratique) et puis tout les soirs hop un bon bain (ça délasse)... Et je peux continuer comme ça pendant des plombes ...

Qui a dit controler ???? Pas moi... Par contre respecter préserver et penser à tous les autres, mais si tous ceux qui habite dans des pays improbables qu'on ne voit jamais (sauf sur les sujets sur la prostitution...) sur TF1...

Bon ok je me calme ...

Mais vraiment l'égoisme forcené de certain me pousse un peu dans les tours, désolé ...

Oui, je fais partie des optimistes (utopiste ? Peut être... )qui pensent qu'avec un petit geste personnel on peut améliorer un peu les choses si on s'y met tous...


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour tout ça, mais j'ai toujours pas mon explication sur le fait exposé:
> pollueur= hémisphère nord
> trou dans la couche d'ozone= hémisphère sud.
> 
> ...


tu es bouché ou quoi? il y a une augmentation *générale* des concentrations en CFC au niveau de la stratosphère -> les masses d'air circulent, donc peu importe le point d'émission...il se trouve que les CFC ne sont pas uniquement des polluants venant du nord, mais que le nord a une responsabilité évidente par sa part très importante
 -> les trous apparaissent là où* toutes *les conditions sont réunies, à la fois concentrations élevées et conditions climatiques particulières, froid et tout ça.

d'ailleurs, c'est rigolo, parce que j'ai l'impression, Fab'Fab' que ta défiance par rapport à la question du changement climatique te fait douter de tout...seulement, tu sembles être le seul sur cette planèteà considérer qu'il y a contreverse sur cette question spécifique du trou d'ozone...qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le rechauffement climatique, je le rappelle (à part que les CFC détruisant la couche d'ozone participent également au réchauffement climatique)

pour info, la liste des pays qui n'ont pas encore ratifié le protocole de Montreal sur la protection de la couche d'ozone et banissement des CFC...

Etats qui n'ont pas encore ratifié les traités sur l'ozone :

*Afrique*
 1. Guinée équatoriale*

 * A ratifié la Convention de Vienne le 17.8.1988

*Asie et Pacifique*
 1. Iraq
 2. Timor Leste

*Europe*
 1. Andorre
 2. Saint-Siège
 3. Saint-Marin
 TOTAL = 6 Etats

  Situation au 10 mars 2005

tu constateras par toi même que les pays les plus prompts à mettre en avant les doutes et incertitudes scientifiques et en financer d'autres pour faire avancer leur propre vision sont absents de cette liste...alors bon..


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Mais vraiment l'égoisme forcené de certain me pousse un peu dans les tours, désolé ...
> 
> Oui, je fais partie des optimistes (utopiste ? Peut être... )qui pensent qu'avec un petit geste personnel on peut améliorer un peu les choses si on s'y met tous...



Je ne suis pas égoïste, loin de là. Mais pas non plus assez égocentrique pour croire que je sais tout sur le climat.
Personne n'en sait rien, et les scientifiques eux-mêmes n'en savent rien parce qu'ils n'ont pas de données suffisantes.
La seule chose que l'on sait, c'est que la Terre évolue et qu'au gré des millions d'années, le niveau de la mer a monté ou baissé, que les concentrations en CO2 on augmenté et baissé. Mais de là à en tirer des conclusions hâtives, ce n'est pas possible. Pour la bonne et simple raison qu'on ne sait pas tout.
comme je le disais plus haut, quand j'étais môme on disait que la planête se refroidissait et des scientifiques te sortaient des preuves au moins aussi crédibles que celles que d'autres te sortent maintenant pour te dire que ça se réchauffe.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu es bouché ou quoi? il y a une augmentation *générale* des concentrations en CFC au niveau de la stratosphère -> les masses d'air circulent, donc peu importe le point d'émission...il se trouve que les CFC ne sont pas uniquement des polluants venant du nord, mais que le nord a une responsabilité évidente par sa part très importante
> -> les trous apparaissent là où* toutes *les conditions sont réunies, à la fois concentrations élevées et conditions climatiques particulières, froid et tout ça.
> 
> d'ailleurs, c'est rigolo, parce que j'ai l'impression, Fab'Fab' que ta défiance par rapport à la question du changement climatique te fait douter de tout...seulement, tu sembles être le seul sur cette planèteà considérer qu'il y a contreverse sur cette question spécifique du trou d'ozone...qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le rechauffement climatique, je le rappelle (à part que les CFC détruisant la couche d'ozone participent également au réchauffement climatique)
> ...



Sauf que tu oublies une chose: les masses d'air du nord et du sud ne se mélangent pas, comme bloquées au niveau de l'équateur. Comment les CFC du nord peuvent-ils descendre au sud?
Donne moi une explication plausible...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Sur un très,intéressant reportage du National Geographic qui traitait du sujet.


Oh ben surement une hypothèse alors, on arrive même pas a quantifier le taux de CO2 à cette époque, ce qui plus simple a mesurer. Faut pas trop croire ce qu'on publie sur cette période.  Les rares mesures quantitative de pCO2 du jurassique ont complètement écraser les super modèles mathématiques pour cette période et crois moi j'en ai bouffé des publis a ce sujet


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben surement une hypothèse alors, on arrive même pas a quantifier le taux de CO2 à cette époque, ce qui plus simple a mesurer. Faut pas trop croire ce qu'on publie sur cette période.  Les rares mesures quantitative de pCO2 du jurassique ont complètement écraser les super modèles mathématiques pour cette période et crois moi j'en ai bouffé des publis a ce sujet



   

Et encore, pour pas mal de matheux, les "modèles mathématiques" utilisés par les physiciens n'ont de "modèle mathématique" que le nom.  Le plus étonnant, c'est qu'assez souvent quand même ça marche !  Mais de là à dire qu'il y a une justification mathématique nickel derrière... 

Déjà modéliser les mouvements de l'eau qui chauffe dans une casserole...


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les mêmes à qui il y a trente ans on faisait dire l'exact inverse...


Qui ne se souvient (parmi les anciens-nés) des discours alarmistes des maîtres ès-écologie qui depuis 40 ans au moins nous ont rebattu les oreilles avec le trou dans la couche d'ozone ? Ce trou laissait partir la chaleur terrestre ce qui allait conduire inéluctablement à un refroidissement catastrophique. Le trou est tombé dans le trou ! On n'en entend plus parler et le refroidissement a été remplacé avantageusement par un réchauffement.
(Et tout ça en à peine plus de temps qu'il en faut pour manger une bonne choucroute)

... les mêmes qui ...


----------



## enka (28 Novembre 2005)

Hum...
Le propos qui consiste à dire que les scientifiques ne savent pas grand chose et ne sont pas d'accord entre eux est maintenant plus que dépassé. L'immense majorité des scientifiques tombent d'accord pour dire que le réchauffement brutal est due en majeure partie à l'activité humaine par des facteurs bien connus (effet de serre) et d'autres, il est vraiment beaucoup moins connus. Il n'y a plus que quleques personnes qui cherchent à faire parler d'elles en remettant en cause la faute hunamine dans ce réchauffement, mais elle ne sont que peu crédibles (pas de chiffres, ou mal interprétés...).

Les scientifiques ne savent pas exactement comment cela va se manifester au fur et à mesure, mais franchement, je préèfre anticiper que d'attendre. Surtout que cette attente est un futur (et déjà présent) gouffre financier que l'on pourrait fortement réduire grace à des économies d'énergie qui ne nécessitent peu ou pas d'investissement par rapport à l'argent que l'on perd en permanence à cause des nos choix stupides en matière de construction, confort, ect.

A mon avis pour faire changer les mentalités le plus rapidemment possible, il faut jouer sur le levier économique: faire des économies d'énergie (sans économiser de son confort) permet de réduire considérablement sa facture (70% d'une facture de chauffage en moins par exemple grâce à une pompe à chaleur...)

vaste mais urgent débat en tout cas...

Quand aux terres qui vont bientôt disparaitre sous l'eau, il s'agit uniquement de la montée des eaux. Exemple pour Tuvalu (le célèbre .tv): marées et houle plus hautes, infiltration d'eau de mer, et donc de sel dans le sol, donc mort des cultures et des arbres, donc plus aucun abris contre le vent, donc ravinement des terres et grignotement des côtes...

PS: je ne sais pas si ça a été dis mais la montée des eaux n'est pas due à la fonte des glaces mais au réchauffement des océans: tout comme l'air, plus l'eau est chaud, plus elle prend de place... donc la mer monte.

PS2: à lire le dernier S&A (Nov 2005): 20 défis pour sauver la planète, 20 ans pour y arriver. Avec comme introduction le syndrome de l'île de Pâques: ses habitants ont détruits tous les arbres pour ériger leurs statues géantes, ils ont ainsi détruit l'écosystème et ont donc disparus, exactement ce qu'on est entrain de faire...


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Qui ne se souvient (parmi les anciens-nés) des discours alarmistes des maîtres ès-écologie qui depuis 40 ans au moins nous ont rebattu les oreilles avec le trou dans la couche d'ozone ? Ce trou laissait partir la chaleur terrestre ce qui allait conduire inéluctablement à un refroidissement catastrophique. Le trou est tombé dans le trou ! On n'en entend plus parler et le refroidissement a été remplacé avantageusement par un réchauffement.
> (Et tout ça en à peine plus de temps qu'il en faut pour manger une bonne choucroute)



Oui, ben, faut pas en rajouter non plus  le premier problème éventuellement soulevé par le trou de la couche d'ozone, c'était les UV. Et puis le fait que le trou se bouche peut-être plus rapidement que prévu (ça n'a pas l'air si simple d'ailleurs) n'implique en rien que les problèmes de CO2 soient aussi temporaires : les quantités et les iinerties en jeu ne sont pas les mêmes.

le raisonnement par analogie est très intéressant pour soulever de nouvelles questions scientfiques, il est assez rarement adéquat pour donne les réponses.


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

enka a dit:
			
		

> Les scientifiques ne savent pas exactement comment cela va se manifester au fur et à mesure, mais franchement, je préèfre anticiper que d'attendre..



il n'est pas nécessaire pour anticiper de vouloir faire dire à la science plus que ce qu'elle peut dire.  

Ce n'est pas parce que je trouve qu'on en rajoute plus qu'un peu sur le catastrophisme (et surtout avec l'obsessions scientiste type XIXe siècle revue et corrigée dans l'autre sens de vouloir que la science sache tout) que je suis contre les économies d'énergie : ça fait 25 ans que je tripatouille dans l'énergie solaire  mais en rajouter trop, c'est donner d'avance le bâton pour se faire battre si ce qu'on a dit s'avère faux. Raisonner sur le long terme, c'est valable aussi pour la "communication"


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

enka a dit:
			
		

> Hum...
> Le propos qui consiste à dire que les scientifiques ne savent pas grand chose et ne sont pas d'accord entre eux est maintenant plus que dépassé. L'immense majorité des scientifiques tombent d'accord pour dire que le réchauffement brutal est due en majeure partie à l'activité humaine par des facteurs bien connus (effet de serre) et d'autres, il est vraiment beaucoup moins connus. Il n'y a plus que quleques personnes qui cherchent à faire parler d'elles en remettant en cause la faute hunamine dans ce réchauffement, mais elle ne sont que peu crédibles (pas de chiffres, ou mal interprétés...)...


L'effet de serre bien connu ? Quelles sont les expériences récentes qui mettent en évidence, de façon incontestable, cet effet ?


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> il n'est pas nécessaire pour anticiper de vouloir faire dire à la science plus que ce qu'elle peut dire.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que je trouve qu'on en rajoute plus qu'un peu sur le catastrophisme (et surtout avec l'obsessions scientiste type XIXe siècle revue et corrigée dans l'autre sens de vouloir que la science sache tout) que je suis contre les économies d'énergie : ça fait 25 ans que je tripatouille dans l'énergie solaire  mais en rajouter trop, c'est donner d'avance le bâton pour se faire battre si ce qu'on a dit s'avère faux. Raisonner sur le long terme, c'est valable aussi pour la "communication"


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

sincèrement, on peut mettre en doute si on veut les conséquences d'un rechauffement climatique, mais bon...après tout, les mesures préconisées pour réduire les émissions de gaz à effet de serre ont des intérêts connexes bien plus immédiats et concrets pour tous. 
-> réduction de la dépendance énergétique au pétrole 
-> économies d'énergie
-> développement d'alternatives au tout bagnole.

Et puis mettre en doute le réchauffement climatique ne veut pas non plus dire renoncer à s'intérroger sur un mode de vie auquel on prête une responsabilité
-> quel intérêt d'avoir un 4*4 en ville? aucun, si ce n'est pour écraser les crottes de chiens
-> quel intérêt d'avoir une température de 25°C à domicile? aucun, sauf pour les producteurs de t shirt
-> quel intérêt de faire d'utiliser sa bagnole pour faire 500m- aucun, sauf pour ceux qui soignent les maladies cardiovasculaires


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sincèrement, on peut mettre en doute si on veut les conséquences d'un rechauffement climatique, mais bon...après tout, les mesures préconisées pour réduire les émissions de gaz à effet de serre ont des intérêts connexes bien plus immédiats et concrets pour tous.
> -> réduction de la dépendance énergétique au pétrole
> -> économies d'énergie
> -> développement d'alternatives au tout bagnole.
> ...



Et pui après on passe à l'étape suivante
->quel intérêt d'utiliser l'électricité quand on a des bougies
->quel intérêt d'avoir une voiture alors qu'on peut avoir un cheval pour moins cher
->quel intérêt d'avoir un ordinateur alors qu'on peut s'envoyer des pigeons


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et pui après on passe à l'étape suivante
> ->quel intérêt d'utiliser l'électricité quand on a des bougies
> ->quel intérêt d'avoir une voiture alors qu'on peut avoir un cheval pour moins cher
> ->quel intérêt d'avoir un ordinateur alors qu'on peut s'envoyer des pigeons





tu as un 4*4, tu es à poil dans ton appart et tu vas chercher tes clopes en bagnoles toi


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2005)

Ah là là; qu'il est beau, ce théorème que vous illustrez.

Théorème de rezba sur la vulgarisation scientifique :

1. Le propre des scientifiques est de douter.
2. Le propre des médias est d'affirmer simplement.
3. Le propre du public est de croire le dernier qui a parlé.

Résultat : la science vulgarisée devient vite vulgaire, passée dans des mains sales.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment je conchie les écolos.



Si tu parles des guignols qui représentent le soi-disant parti-écolo, alors oui je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs il faudrait parler des *escrolos*. 
Si tu parles aussi des soi-disant "concernés" qui se donnent bonne conscience en achetant 1 kg de pomme bio par mois, et qui par ailleurs roulent en grosses bagnoles, prennent souvent l'avion avec à la clé un bilan carbone important, alors oui aussi, je te suis. C'est les "écolos en 4x4".

Par contre il y a des gens qui agissent, sans faire de tapage médiatique, et se battent au quotidien, sur le terrain pour essayer de promouvoir des moyens de production d'énergie, d'habitat, de production agronomique... plus respectueux de l'environnement. Ceux-là bien entendu ne reçoivent aucun soutien des précédents. Voire pire: ils en reçoivent les attaques. Quand il y a des projets éoliens dans un coin, tous ces "écolos" se retrouvent soudain opposants à ces projets _"très bien chez les autres mais pas chez moi"_. 

Sonny, ne confonds pas les mensonges idéologiques des "écolos" (toujours médiatisés) avec les actions réelles sur le terrain (presque jamais médiatisées).


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

est qualifié de gaz à effet de serre.

Son action est représentée par ce schéma.

??????????????

 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Pour s'éclairer les idées sur ces questions je vous conseille le site de :

france énergie éolienne

Puis de Syndicat français des énergies renouvelables

Il y a aussi l'ademe

Et enfin un expert indépendant en changement climatique, pas toujours d'accord d'ailleurs avec ce que peuvent dire les sites précédents.
A vous de vous faire votre idée...


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sincèrement, on peut mettre en doute si on veut les conséquences d'un rechauffement climatique, mais bon...après tout, les mesures préconisées pour réduire les émissions de gaz à effet de serre ont des intérêts connexes bien plus immédiats et concrets pour tous.



Absolument.
(Enfin quand il s'agit de mesures présentant un rapport coût/efficacité pertinent : on a parfois entendu des discours jusqu'auboutistes qui, pour être vraiment appliqués, demanderaient une révolution. Pourquoi pas, mais dans un cadre démocratique, ça ne semble pas évident aujourd'hui, même avec les meilleures intentions du monde sauf à penser qu'il faut instaurer une dictature pour imposer au bon peuple les bonnes idées qu'il n'est pas capable d'avoir tout seul  Et puis notre système basé sur le pognon se prête assez mal à ça.

Mais il ne faut pas que ça empêche d'avancer : même s'il y a loin du forumeur moyen à Alan.


----------



## Sky My Wife (29 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pour s'éclairer les idées sur ces questions je vous conseille le site de :
> 
> france énergie éolienne
> 
> ...




*Tout à fait moi aussi je vote pour MANICORE*


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2005)

Toyota a produit sa 513 000e voiture hybride depuis le lancement de la Prius en 1997. Le constructeur japonais s&#8217;attend à en écouler près de 250 000 cette année. Elle est déjà conforme aux normes antipollution européennes applicables en 2012!  

70'000 km au compteur pour la mienne et toujours aucun problème. C'est ma maigre contribution, pour sauver la planète.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

fait froid ce matin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu as un 4*4, tu es à poil dans ton appart et tu vas chercher tes clopes en bagnoles toi



J'ai pas de 4x4, je ne fume pas et j'aime bien ne pas être obligé de porter un gros pull quand je rentre chez moi, cela dit ma chaudière est programmée pour ne chauffer que deux heures le matin de 6 à 8 et de 17 à 23h le soir. Je ne chauffe pas pour rien.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fait froid ce matin...



Oui, enfin... le froid vu par un perpignanais


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2005)

L'installation de la plus grande éolienne de Suisse vient de se terminer, pas très loin de chez moi.  

>>> Par ici...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin... le froid vu par un perpignanais



pas faux....
faudrait voir avec un parigot...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas faux....
> faudrait voir avec un parigot...


Ben, faisait frais ce matin - une 'tite fraicheur un peu humide.
Mais ça se réchauffe petit à petit.
Y a plus d'saisons, mon bon monsieur.


----------



## enka (29 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> L'effet de serre bien connu ? Quelles sont les expériences récentes qui mettent en évidence, de façon incontestable, cet effet ?



Je pense qu'il suffit de lire quelques magazines sérieux et pas "people" que l'on peu facilement trouver dans n'importe quel Relay par exemple. pour les plus téméraires, les nombreuses publications scientifiques un peu plus dures à trouver... Et ce depuis de nombreuses années.

Il faut vraiment faire preuve d'une mauvaise volonté flagrante pour remttre en cause ceci. Par contre libre à toi de contester la part du facteur humain dans le changement brutal de cet effet de serre...  Mais là aussi les constatations et preuves arrivent de plus en plus... Alors il faut faire vite


----------



## enka (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> il n'est pas nécessaire pour anticiper de vouloir faire dire à la science plus que ce qu'elle peut dire.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que je trouve qu'on en rajoute plus qu'un peu sur le catastrophisme (et surtout avec l'obsessions scientiste type XIXe siècle revue et corrigée dans l'autre sens de vouloir que la science sache tout) que je suis contre les économies d'énergie : ça fait 25 ans que je tripatouille dans l'énergie solaire  mais en rajouter trop, c'est donner d'avance le bâton pour se faire battre si ce qu'on a dit s'avère faux. Raisonner sur le long terme, c'est valable aussi pour la "communication"



Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il faille se laisser aller au catastrophisme, mais je pense quand même que la situation n'en est pas loin non plus et que si rien n'est fait (ou alors au rythme actuel), elle ne tardera pas à être catastrophique...

Pour moi, la faune ou la flore qui s'éteint à cause de ce réchaufement, outre la sympathie qu'on peut avoir pour les ptites bestioles, c'est des centaines de médicaments qui ne verront pas le jour, ou alors plus difficilement... Un exemple parmis de nombreux autres... 
Des gens qui crèvent la faim en pensant subsister uniquement grace au déboisage massif de leur région alors qu'une forêt bien gérée leur permettrait de mieux vivre tout en sauvegardant durablement leur gagne pain... Un autre exemple qui contreibue lui aussi à l'effet de serre...

Je considère ça comme grave. Et c'est la multiplication de ces faits qui rendra la situation catastrophique.


----------



## -greg- (29 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

enka a dit:
			
		

> Des gens qui crèvent la faim en pensant subsister uniquement grace au déboisage massif de leur région alors qu'une forêt bien gérée leur permettrait de mieux vivre tout en sauvegardant durablement leur gagne pain... Un autre exemple qui contreibue lui aussi à l'effet de serre...
> 
> Je considère ça comme grave. Et c'est la multiplication de ces faits qui rendra la situation catastrophique.



D'accord avec toi là-dessus. Ceci dit, le déboisement n'est pas lié à l'effet de serre ou au réchauffement climatique : l'homme, de plus en plus nombreux, a du mal à cohabiter avec la nature. Et la façon qu'ont les gens de gérer (ou de ne pas gérer) leurs ressources est largement lié à un système économique qui a une sacrée inertie.

(Pour le déboisement, llà aussi faire attention, ne pas en déduire qu'il faut arrêter de couper des arbres en France : la France se reboise au contraire et rapidement. Dans certains coins c'est vraiment flagrant quand on n'a plus 20 ans. Ceci dit, la France se bétonne aussi méchamment)


----------



## samo (29 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, le déboisement n'est pas lié à l'effet de serre ou au réchauffement climatique


Indirectement, si car 1 tonne de bois contient un m3 de CO2 donc plus il y a de volume de bois sur terre moins il y a de CO2 dans l'air.

Mais tu as raison pour les forêts qui augmentent en France et l'utilisation systématique du béton. La solution semble évidente : CONSTRUIRE EN BOIS.
Mais la France est le leader mondial en construction en béton armé et donc les lobby du ciment (Lafarge,Vicat,...)ont énormément de poids.

L'agent, l'argent, on y revient toujours .....


----------



## enka (30 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec toi là-dessus. Ceci dit, le déboisement n'est pas lié à l'effet de serre ou au réchauffement climatique : l'homme, de plus en plus nombreux, a du mal à cohabiter avec la nature. Et la façon qu'ont les gens de gérer (ou de ne pas gérer) leurs ressources est largement lié à un système économique qui a une sacrée inertie.
> 
> (Pour le déboisement, llà aussi faire attention, ne pas en déduire qu'il faut arrêter de couper des arbres en France : la France se reboise au contraire et rapidement. Dans certains coins c'est vraiment flagrant quand on n'a plus 20 ans. Ceci dit, la France se bétonne aussi méchamment)



Oui, pardon, je n'avais pas précisé, par contre la coupe d'arbres (souvent l'incendie volontaire en fait) rejette énormément de CO2 tandis que la plantation et l'entretien des forêts en vue de leur exploitation durable absorbe du CO2 (durant la croissance des arbres) puis le stock (durant la 2de vie comme planche de chalet, etc...).

Et effectivement la France est plutôt bien positionnée en la matière mais c'est en Afrique, Asie et Amérique du Sud (et maintenant du Nord avec l'exploitation des grandes réserves naturelles) que la situation est critique.

Néanmoins des initiatives visant à faire prendre conscience aux population de la richesse de la nature (quand elle est exploitée durablement) sont en ½uvre un peu partout... Mais c'est malheureusement une goutte d'eau face à la puissance des sociétés qui déboisent à tout va...

http://www.idrc.ca/fr/ev-27442-201-1-DO_TOPIC.html <- exploitation durable


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2005)

enka a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il suffit de lire quelques magazines sérieux et pas "people" que l'on peu facilement trouver dans n'importe quel Relay par exemple. pour les plus téméraires, les nombreuses publications scientifiques un peu plus dures à trouver... Et ce depuis de nombreuses années.
> 
> Il faut vraiment faire preuve d'une mauvaise volonté flagrante pour remttre en cause ceci. Par contre libre à toi de contester la part du facteur humain dans le changement brutal de cet effet de serre...  Mais là aussi les constatations et preuves arrivent de plus en plus... Alors il faut faire vite


Probablement que la lecture rapide, trop rapide, de la question posée lui a donné un sens qu'elle ne contenait pas. Donc la question était :

_L'effet de serre bien connu ? Quelles sont les expériences récentes qui mettent en évidence, de façon incontestable, cet effet ?_

Si l'effet de serre est un phénomène physique alors il peut être l'objet d'expériences rigoureuses et renouvelables. Avec le gaz CO2 par exemple, supposé être la cause de l'effet. Quelles équipes, dans quels laboratoires, ont mené de telles expériences ? Quelles sont les conclusions ?

Je ne conteste rien, je ne remets rien en cause, je pose une question.


----------



## enka (30 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je ne conteste rien, je ne remets rien en cause, je pose une question.



Et libre à chacun d'aller se renseigner, je pense qu'il y a facilement des tonnes d'informations à glaner sur Internet, Sciences & Vie, Nature, etc...

Pas de problème de lecture trop rapide, ça va 

par exemple ce site qui renvoie vers le GIEC (entre autres):
http://www.manicore.com/documentation/serre/gaz.html

et le GIEC:
http://www.ipcc.ch/


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

> Quelles équipes, dans quels laboratoires, ont mené de telles expériences ? Quelles sont les conclusions ?



Des expériences de labo pour "simuler" un phénomène qui se passe à l'échelle planétaire : pas si évident à extrapoler... 
Le site Manicore (déjà cité) de Jean-Marc Jancovici présente une documentation fort instructive sur la question du réchauffement climatique.


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

j'ai retrouvé ca a trainné dans les vieux dossiers


il sont pas fout il neige partout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

samo a dit:
			
		

> Indirectement, si car 1 tonne de bois contient un m3 de CO2 donc plus il y a de volume de bois sur terre moins il y a de CO2 dans l'air.
> 
> Mais tu as raison pour les forêts qui augmentent en France et l'utilisation systématique du béton. La solution semble évidente : CONSTRUIRE EN BOIS.
> Mais la France est le leader mondial en construction en béton armé et donc les lobby du ciment (Lafarge,Vicat,...)ont énormément de poids.
> ...



C'est vrai, ce que tu dis là, mais, il y a un bémol au raisonnement de ceux qui voudraient nous faire reboiser l'intégralité de la planète pour limiter le CO2 dans l'atmosphère : la Méditérannée à elle seule piège plus de CO2 que l'ensemble des forêts de la terre. La reserve mondiale de CO2 est dans les océans, pas dans les forêts, qui sont au CO2 ce que sont les centrales hydroélectriques à la production française d'électricité. C'est vrai que plus il y a de bois, mieux c'est, mais ce n'est pas l'acteur majeur, il y en a plein d'autres, qui vont mal, tels les coraux, par exemple, qui à eux tous piègent sans doute des quantités de CO2 du même ordre de grandeur que le bois. Se focaliser sur les forêts serait à mon sens, une erreur.

Par ailleurs, en matière de changement climatique, la terre à déjà connu bien pire en amplitude, celui ci est sans doute le plus rapide, mais pas le plus important, par exemple, pour en prendre un ou l'homme était déjà présent : il y a 450 000 ans, des hommes (Homo Erectus) établissaient leur campement d'été sur la plage de Terra Amata, au bord de la Méditérannée (on à retrouvé les traces de ce campement). Demandez voir à JPMiss, qui y réside, où se trouve Terra Amata ... Sur les hauteurs de Nice, à 50 m d'altitude. À cette époque, le niveau des mers était plus élevé qu'aujourd'hui de 50 mètres, on peut estimer qu'il n'y avait pas de glace au pôle nord, et sans doute très peu au pôle sud. Pourtant, il n'y a pas eu d'extinction massive à cette époque. Je pense que le risque principal du réchauffement climatique est plus "économique" que biologique, il serait peut-être bon de relativiser un peu.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ce que tu dis là, mais, il y a un bémol au raisonnement de ceux qui voudraient nous faire reboiser l'intégralité de la planète pour limiter le CO2 dans l'atmosphère : la Méditérannée à elle seule piège plus de CO2 que l'ensemble des forêts de la terre. La reserve mondiale de CO2 est dans les océans, pas dans les forêts, qui sont au CO2 ce que sont les centrales hydroélectriques à la production française d'électricité. C'est vrai que plus il y a de bois, mieux c'est, mais ce n'est pas l'acteur majeur, il y en a plein d'autres, qui vont mal, tels les coraux, par exemple, qui à eux tous piègent sans doute des quantités de CO2 du même ordre de grandeur que le bois. Se focaliser sur les forêts serait à mon sens, une erreur.
> 
> Par ailleurs, en matière de changement climatique, la terre à déjà connu bien pire en amplitude, celui ci est sans doute le plus rapide, mais pas le plus important, par exemple, pour en prendre un ou l'homme était déjà présent : il y a 450 000 ans, des hommes (Homo Erectus) établissaient leur campement d'été sur la plage de Terra Amata, au bord de la Méditérannée (on à retrouvé les traces de ce campement). Demandez voir à JPMiss, qui y réside, où se trouve Terra Amata ... Sur les hauteurs de Nice, à 50 m d'altitude. À cette époque, le niveau des mers était plus élevé qu'aujourd'hui de 50 mètres, on peut estimer qu'il n'y avait pas de glace au pôle nord, et sans doute très peu au pôle sud. Pourtant, il n'y a pas eu d'extinction massive à cette époque. Je pense que le risque principal du réchauffement climatique est plus "économique" que biologique, il serait peut-être bon de relativiser un peu.


C'est bien pour ça qu'on mesure les variations anciennes du carbone/CO2 dans les carbonates* océaniques. 

Mais tu fais un raccourcis dans le rapport extinctions/taux de CO2 atmosphériques. Parfois il y en a, parfois non. Et je t'assure que les gens s'engueulent bien à ce sujet.  Pour de bonnes raisons : ce n'est qu'un facteur. Mais généralement une extinction (souvent sélective, à la limite K/T les radiolaires n'ont rien vu passer, par exemple) se produit dans des écosystèmes déjà malmenés et là y en a pas mal, par exemple le Bangladesh , les poissons du captain igloo  après c'est la chaine qui assume ou pas, ou une partie de la chaine. Y a 450'000 ans, les conditions pour nous étaient très largement différentes.

*Le réservoir océanique se trouve principalement sous la thermocline (la tranche d'eau ou la température diminue, en dessous elle reste constante à 4-5°C). Or ce réservoir est dépendant de la température par l'équilibre CO2 + H2O = H2CO3 / H2CO3 = H+ + HCO3- -> plus l'eau est froide plus elle assimile le gaz. Mais comme les eaux froides profondes sont produites aux pôles bientôt dégarnis... C'est équilibre thermique régule entre autre les zones de fertilité de surface (upwelling, eux même liés aux courants atmosphérique qui seront potentiellement affectés) et plus inquiétant : les masses colossales de gaz hydrates piégées aux pieds des marges continentales par le froid et la haute pression de la colonne d'eau (je te laisse imaginer le changement d'effet de serre brutal avec une libération massive de méthane).


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La reserve mondiale de CO2 est dans les océans, pas dans les forêts, qui sont au CO2 ce que sont les centrales hydroélectriques à la production française d'électricité.



Non, les réserves de CO2 se trouvent dans le sol sous forme de pétrole. En les rejetant dans l'atmosphère, si l'on veut garder le même taux de CO2 dans l'air, on a 2 solutions : soit on trouve un moyen de restocker rapidement et avec peu d'énergie le CO2 quelque part pour l'extraire du "cycle du CO2 actif", mais ça on sait pas faire ; soit on augmente la quantité d'organismes capables d'emmagasiner temporairement du CO2 pour équilibrer le taux de CO2 que l'ont a déséquilibré, mais là c'est pas gagné non plus puisqu'on déforeste, et que le corail disparaît...



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, en matière de changement climatique, la terre à déjà connu bien pire en amplitude, celui ci est sans doute le plus rapide, (...)
> Pourtant, il n'y a pas eu d'extinction massive à cette époque.



C'est justement à cause de sa rapidité qu'il est inquiétant. Ce qui s'est déjà passé en plusieurs milliers d'années se passent en moins de 100 ans maintenant ! Les espèces animales ou végétales n'ont pas le temps de s'adapter et donc disparaissent. L'Homme ne vas certainement pas disparaître comme ça, car il y aura toujours des endroits hospitaliers, mais que se passerait-il si les populations du nord l'Europe étaient obligé d'émigrer suite à des chutes brutales de températures (causée par la disparition du Gulf Stream) ? Et si les températures augmentent tellement qu'il n'est plus possible de vivre et de cultiver dans toutes les zones équatoriales ? Où iront les habitants de ces zones ?
Mais où je te rejoins, c'est qu'effectivement le risque pour nous immédiatement est économique.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non, les réserves de CO2 se trouvent dans le sol sous forme de pétrole. économique.


Une petite partie seulement, au désespoir des pétroliers : pour une partie piégée, beaucoup de pétrole à remonté la colonne et a été recyclée.


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Que est le rapport entre la quantité de CO2 en circulation dans l'atmosphère (ou océan) et celle piégée dans le sol sous forme de pétrole ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un graphique scanné au bureau, je le posterai à l'occase, mais ça reste des estimations. Les sols sont aussi une réserve très importante et facilement mobilisable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non, les réserves de CO2 se trouvent dans le sol sous forme de pétrole. En les rejetant dans l'atmosphère, si l'on veut garder le même taux de CO2 dans l'air, on a 2 solutions : soit on trouve un moyen de restocker rapidement et avec peu d'énergie le CO2 quelque part pour l'extraire du "cycle du CO2 actif", mais ça on sait pas faire ; soit on augmente la quantité d'organismes capables d'emmagasiner temporairement du CO2 pour équilibrer le taux de CO2 que l'ont a déséquilibré, mais là c'est pas gagné non plus puisqu'on déforeste, et que le corail disparaît...



Ces réserves là ne sont que celles résultant des forêts fossiles, les Alpes et les Pyrénées en stockent beaucoup plus sous forme de carbonates divers (calcaire), qui se sont formés où ? au fond des mers.



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement à cause de sa rapidité qu'il est inquiétant. Ce qui s'est déjà passé en plusieurs milliers d'années se passent en moins de 100 ans maintenant ! Les espèces animales ou végétales n'ont pas le temps de s'adapter et donc disparaissent. L'Homme ne vas certainement pas disparaître comme ça, car il y aura toujours des endroits hospitaliers, mais que se passerait-il si les populations du nord l'Europe étaient obligé d'émigrer suite à des chutes brutales de températures (causée par la disparition du Gulf Stream) ? Et si les températures augmentent tellement qu'il n'est plus possible de vivre et de cultiver dans toutes les zones équatoriales ? Où iront les habitants de ces zones ?
> Mais où je te rejoins, c'est qu'effectivement le risque pour nous immédiatement est économique.



Ça confirme le risque économique, plus les déplacements de population, qui devraient migrer d'Europe vers les régions aujourd'hui inhabitables d'Amérique du nord (New York est à la même latitude que le sud de la Corse, et Québec doit en gros se situer à la hauteur de Bordeaux ou de la Rochelle). Si la circulation océanique de l'Atlantique s'inverse (la disparition du Gulf Stream devrait aller de pair avec celle du courant du Labrador), le refroidissement de l'Europe occidentale devrait être accompagné d'un réchauffement de la côte est de l'Amérique du nord.

Quant à la vitesse, si c'est sans doute le réchauffement le plus rapide, l'ordre de grandeur n'est pas si marqué que ça, les périodes glaciaires ont été remplacées par des périodes chaudes en trois à cinq mille ans, ce qui, à l'échelle de l'évolution des espèces, n'est pas plus significatif que trois à cinq cent années. Par ailleurs, la terre à déjà connu des refroidissements plus rapides (en quelques dizaines de MOIS), par exemple à la limite KT, pour le dernier en date, qui se sont certes accompagnés d'épisodes d'extinctions massives, mais où la vie a persisté, c'est ce qui me fait soupçonner le catastrophisme ambiant d'être un peu exagéré.

Mon propos n'est pas de promouvoir la pollution, juste de suggérer que le réchauffement planétaire n'est sans doute pas le pire des risques qu'elle nous fait courir.


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement à cause de sa rapidité qu'il est inquiétant. Ce qui s'est déjà passé en plusieurs milliers d'années se passent en moins de 100 ans maintenant ! Les espèces animales ou végétales n'ont pas le temps de s'adapter et donc disparaissent. L'Homme ne vas certainement pas disparaître comme ça, car il y aura toujours des endroits hospitaliers, mais que se passerait-il si les populations du nord l'Europe étaient obligé d'émigrer suite à des chutes brutales de températures (causée par la disparition du Gulf Stream) ? Et si les températures augmentent tellement qu'il n'est plus possible de vivre et de cultiver dans toutes les zones équatoriales ? Où iront les habitants de ces zones ?
> Mais où je te rejoins, c'est qu'effectivement le risque pour nous immédiatement est économique.



tiens, tiens, on a ressorti ce thread... je reste toujours aussi perplexe concernant ce sujet...plusieurs petites choses me dérangent :
- d'une part, une grande parti des écologistes, scientifiques, climatologes sont très orientés politiquement, et çà me dérange beaucoup ! 
- du coup beaucoup de théories scientifiques servent plus ou moins une cause politique et ne sont pas independantes du tout ! Ou du fait des opinions politiques de ces personnes, leur rapports scientifiques ne sont pas objectifs...
- d'autre part, c'est l'aspect "catastrophe" "fin du monde" qu'on nous annonce ! Et pourquoi ce changement climatique' que je ne remets pas en cause, ne serait l'occasionde création de nouvelles espèces, d'une nouvelle forme de vie ? On n'en s'est rien ! Contrairement à ce qu'on pense, les Americains dépensent le plus d'argent dans la recherche concernant les énergies renouvelables...Qui dit que d'ici 30 à 50 ans on ne trouve des solutions innovantes et nettement moins polluantes, personne n'en sait rien ! donc évitons cet esprit "fin du monde". L'europe, au contraire, joue la prudence avec son fameux et extraordinaire principe de précaution !!! 
- Molgow, ok, ce qui se passe concernant les déplacements de populations existe déjà un peu... des îles du côté de l'Australie et Nouvelle Zélande disparaissent petit à petit sous l'eau si bien que les habitants sont obligés de partir... Mais aucun des pays cités ne veulent les accueillir... effectivement le problème climatique créée des problèmes économiques et diplomatiques... Mais les populations ont toujours bougé, voyagé, émigrés...les flux migratoires ont toujours existé historiquement. voir comment s'est reparti l'Homme sur la planète, et comment ensuite, il y a eu de forts mouvements migratoires ( exemples : les Barbares)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ces réserves là ne sont que celles résultant des forêts fossiles, les Alpes et les Pyrénées en stockent beaucoup plus sous forme de carbonates divers (calcaire), qui se sont formés où ? au fond des mers.


Au bord des mers plus précisément et ces plateformes carbonatées sont extrêment sensibles aux variations environnementales. De plus l'augmentation du CO2 empèche la calcification (pas de carbonate en dessous de pH 7.8)
Pour les carbonates sédimentaires mis à l'air dans les chaines alpines, c'est ambigu : plus de CO2 dans l'atmosphère et ils dissolvent, mais en même temps l'altération des roches silicatées absorbent le CO2, sans balance de masse point de salut. 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon propos n'est pas de promouvoir la pollution, juste de suggérer que le réchauffement planétaire n'est sans doute pas le pire des risques qu'elle nous fait courir.


L'essentiel est notre réaction au changement.


----------



## fedo (29 Janvier 2006)

> Contrairement à ce qu'on pense, les Americains dépensent le plus d'argent dans la recherche concernant les énergies renouvelables...



ça c'est bien vrai. il suffit de lire wired. aux USA c'est hydrogène et solaire en avant toute.



> Qui dit que d'ici 30 à 50 ans on ne trouve des solutions innovantes et nettement moins polluantes, personne n'en sait rien !



des solutions existent. mais de puissants lobbys les freinent aussi.

m'enfin la fusion nucléaire dans un tokamak est une foutèse à l'heure actuelle.

le problème c'est que 50 ans de consommation d'énergie fossile et ses regets feront des dégâts considérables et risquent d'augmenter l'intensité du changement.


----------



## olibox (29 Janvier 2006)

Pour refroidir vos ardeurs

http://droitdanslemur.blogspot.com/2005/12/le-gulf-stream-ralentit.html


----------



## macarel (29 Janvier 2006)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Pour refroidir vos ardeurs
> 
> http://droitdanslemur.blogspot.com/2005/12/le-gulf-stream-ralentit.html


Bien ton lien  

Dendrimere:
 d'une part, une grande parti des écologistes, scientifiques, climatologes sont très orientés politiquement, et çà me dérange beaucoup ! 
Pas mal de détracteurs des écolos et autres sont très orientés politiquement aussi.
 Avec ce genre d'arguments on avance pas beaucoup. Quand l'eau monte c'est comme être à poil, on est tous pareils (dans une certaine mesure biensûr)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

http://radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/International/2006/01/27/007-Davos-Tuberculose.shtml


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça qu'on mesure les variations anciennes du carbone/CO2 dans les carbonates* océaniques.
> 
> *Mais tu fais un raccourcis dans le rapport extinctions/taux de CO2 atmosphériques*.




   J'ai fait ça, moi ?    

Nan, je pense que des épisodes comme ceux du permiens, du trias ou de la limite KT sont dus à des évènements catastrophiques, pas à la pollution atmosphérique (quoi qu'un tyranosaure ou un triceratops, ça devait péter plus fort qu'un supermoquette de base, faut voir ...  ).

Pour le reste, je n'aurais certainement pas l'outrecuidance de ne pas être d'accord avec toi, c'est toi, le pro !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Me suis mal exprimé pascal


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> - d'une part, une grande parti des écologistes, scientifiques, climatologes sont très orientés politiquement, et çà me dérange beaucoup !
> - du coup beaucoup de théories scientifiques servent plus ou moins une cause politique et ne sont pas independantes du tout ! Ou du fait des opinions politiques de ces personnes, leur rapports scientifiques ne sont pas objectifs...


C'est presque un pléonasme de dire ça, on est tous orienté politiquement !
Et il ne faut pas confondre les rapports scientifiques et les pseudo-analyses scientifiques faites par un journaliste ou un pseudo-politique à 20h sur TF1... 
C'est une insulte à tous les spécialistes qui travaillent sur ces questions de dire que leur travail ne vaut rien, comme ça, d'un revers de main...
Au passage, il existe des écologistes de différentes tendances. Il existe même des écologistes libéraux 



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> - Molgow, ok, ce qui se passe concernant les déplacements de populations existe déjà un peu... des îles du côté de l'Australie et Nouvelle Zélande disparaissent petit à petit sous l'eau si bien que les habitants sont obligés de partir... Mais aucun des pays cités ne veulent les accueillir... effectivement le problème climatique créée des problèmes économiques et diplomatiques... Mais les populations ont toujours bougé, voyagé, émigrés...les flux migratoires ont toujours existé historiquement. voir comment s'est reparti l'Homme sur la planète, et comment ensuite, il y a eu de forts mouvements migratoires ( exemples : les Barbares)


En effet, il y en a toujours eu... mais on vit une époque où les flux migratoires sont très mal perçus par une partie de la population. Alors qu'on a actuellement très peu de personnes qui immigre chez nous, que penses-tu qui se passerait si le nombre de migrants était multiplié par 50 à cause des changements climatiques ? La population serait-elle prête à les accueillir ? Personnellement, j'en doute au vu des innombrables racistes qui composent notre population.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La population serait-elle prête à les accueillir ? Personnellement, j'en doute au vu des innombrables racistes qui composent notre population.



t'es plus suisse ? t'es devenu français ? :rateau:


----------



## fedo (30 Janvier 2006)

encore un article intéressant.


----------



## reineman (30 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ..
> Au passage, il existe des écologistes de différentes tendances. Il existe même des écologistes libéraux


 et meme d'extreme droite...
Les premiers mouvements  proclamés 'écologistes' étaient d'extreme doite, cf (Les fondements de l'aryanisme hitlérien)



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> ..
> En effet, il y en a toujours eu... mais on vit une époque où les flux migratoires sont très mal perçus par une partie de la population. Alors qu'on a actuellement très peu de personnes qui immigre chez nous, que penses-tu qui se passerait si le nombre de migrants était multiplié par 50 à cause des changements climatiques ? La population serait-elle prête à les accueillir ? Personnellement, j'en doute au vu des innombrables racistes qui composent notre population.


Le racisme est une doctrine qui tend a affirmer la supériorité d'une race sur l'autre...pas autre chose.Je crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de 'racistes' en France.J'en ai personnellement jamais rencontré, pourtant on m'en a beaucoup parlé.Des gens qui soutiennent qu'une race, en l'occurence, une 'race' 'française' ou 'blanche' ou 'européenne' serait génétiquement superieure à une autre race, x ou y,...ça doit représenter deux ou trois pour cent de guignol de la population totale.Bref, c'est inconséquent. Attention des lors de ne pas batir des généralités sur des exceptions, ce serait dommage car c'est là un des ressorts coutumier du 'racisme'.
Enfin, si demain je fais rentrer dans une population X son vingtième de population Y , je vais à coup sur au devant de graves problemes sociaux pour des raisons trop longues à expliquer içi, car trop complexes, mais qui n'en ont pas moins rien a voir avec 'le racisme'.( cela est vrai aussi bien au rwanda, qu'en cote d'ivoire, qu'en Europe ou en amérique du nord ou ailleurs ).


Tout est affaire de mesure, encore une fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Le racisme est une doctrine qui tend a affirmer la supériorité d'une race sur l'autre...pas autre chose.Je crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de 'racistes' en France.



Il y a deux racismes : le racisme "doctrinaire", celui dont tu parles, et le racisme "ordinaire", simple réaction égoïste visant à rendre responsable de tous les problèmes celui qui est différent. Si je suis d'accord avec toi sur la rareté des tenants du premier, le danger qu'ils représentent tient à leur capacité à entrainer derrière eux les adeptes du second, qui sont, eux, beaucoup plus nombreux en France.


----------



## reineman (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a deux racismes : le racisme "doctrinaire", celui dont tu parles, et le racisme "ordinaire", simple réaction égoïste visant à rendre responsable de tous les problèmes celui qui est différent. Si je suis d'accord avec toi sur la rareté des tenants du premier, le danger qu'ils représentent tient à leur capacité à entrainer derrière eux les adeptes du second, qui sont, eux, beaucoup plus nombreux en France.


Je suis pas du tout d'accord...il n'y a qu'un  seul racisme..celui qui sous-entend un référent de type 'racial'.Utilisons les bons mots pour décrire les bonnes choses. Apres, il y a toutes les intolérances du monde si tu veux... l'intolérance du riche au pauvre et vice versa, du valide pour l'handicapé, du français sur l'immigré (italien, russes, arabe roumain, ou meme..du village voisin), et caetera...mais elle ne se base pas sur une notion de race, mais plutot de 'statut social'...et ça n'est pas du tout la meme chose.Pas du tout le meme probleme : dirais-tu que les sdf, les seuls damnés de la terre qu'il y ai vraiment dans nos societés , sont victimes de racisme? - non, tu vois bien que le probleme est ailleurs.Dans nos societés, l'intolérance, le rejet de l'autre ne s'appuient pas sur des principes 'raciaux' mais socio-économiques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux changer le nom des choses, ça ne change rien au fait que ce soit par racisme, sectarisme, intolérance ou autre, ils suivent lorsque ceux qui ont érigé le racisme en doctrine disent "en avant".

Par ailleurs, quel rapport avec le réchauffement planétaire, m'avise-je là, tout inopinément ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas du tout d'accord...il n'y a qu'un  seul racisme..celui qui sous-entend un référent de type 'racial'.Utilisons les bons mots pour décrire les bonnes choses. Apres, il y a toutes les intolérances du monde si tu veux... l'intolérance du riche au pauvre et vice versa, du valide pour l'handicapé, du français sur l'immigré (italien, russes, arabe roumain, ou meme..du village voisin), et caetera...mais elle ne se base pas sur une notion de race, mais plutot de 'statut social'...et ça n'est pas du tout la meme chose.Pas du tout le meme probleme : dirais-tu que les sdf, les seuls damnés de la terre qu'il y ai vraiment dans nos societés , sont victimes de racisme? - non, tu vois bien que le probleme est ailleurs.Dans nos societés, l'intolérance, le rejet de l'autre ne s'appuient pas sur des principes 'raciaux' mais socio-économiques.



Le racisme "socio-économique" dont tu parles a été qualifié de "haine de classe" chez Karl Marx (les marxistes ont aussi employé le terme de "racisme de classe").
Concernant le racisme "biologique", il est vrai que c'est statistiquement peu dans une population. J'en ai rencontré deux ou trois réels cas et c'est effrayant. Je suis néanmoins d'accord avec Pascal pour dire que leur faible nombre n'enlève rien à leur dangerosité ni à leur capacité de nuisance.


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet :

Le réchauffement climatique s&#8217;invite au c½ur de la finance

La planète se réchauffe à un rythme «insoutenable»

Fonte du permafrost en Alaska


----------

